# Dallas, TX - August 22nd



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We finally got the reschedule date ironed out...it's going to be August 22nd inside the Dallas Convention Center (all indoors). I will be posting more info soon!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IS THERE ROOM TO REGISTER??????????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 11:27 AM~17453320
> *IS THERE ROOM TO REGISTER??????????
> *


NOT YET :happysad:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

DARKNESS MONSTA & COMPANY need to get in the building... lol Peeps make it happen captain... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 11:45 AM~17453484
> *DARKNESS MONSTA & COMPANY need to get in the building... lol Peeps make it happen captain...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


SURE.... :werd:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 09:45 AM~17453484
> *DARKNESS MONSTA & COMPANY need to get in the building... lol Peeps make it happen captain...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 11:43 AM~17453471
> *NOT YET :happysad:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: 

LET ME KNOW...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 11 2010, 12:21 PM~17454349
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



DONT HATE THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME... :biggrin: build connects and maintain them and they shall never fail!!!! Lesson of the day...  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 11:30 AM~17454430
> *DONT HATE THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME...  :biggrin:  build connects and maintain them and they shall never fail!!!! Lesson of the day...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


AINT NOBODY WANNA HATE ON YOU HOMIE...I CALL HOW I SEE IT...PLAYA


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 11 2010, 12:53 PM~17454653
> *AINT NOBODY WANNA HATE ON YOU HOMIE...I CALL HOW I SEE IT...PLAYA
> *


 hno: :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i need to get w/ muhammed bout hostin huh?! lol

people's choice!!! VIP for boom or whas up!?
lol...

either way im FUGGIN THERE!!!!

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 02:13 PM~17454908
> *i need to get w/ muhammed bout hostin huh?! lol
> 
> people's choice!!! VIP for boom or whas up!?
> ...


POTTY MOUTH... :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 12:35 PM~17455162
> *POTTY MOUTH... :cheesy:
> *



lol tanpoco!
thas why i said FUGGIN y no la otra.

im a good girl =)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

is there still pre-reg goin' on?? :happysad:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 01:39 PM~17455875
> *is there still pre-reg goin' on?? :happysad:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 03:39 PM~17455875
> *is there still pre-reg goin' on?? :happysad:
> *


Not yet :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 04:57 PM~17456773
> *Not yet :happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## walker935 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks LOL.Have a great deal.
_____________________________
Sports Supplements
Sports Nutrition


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

might have a new debut here :0


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

im there


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are trying to get a closer guess on how much room we have before pre-registration will be available. It will probably be available first at the WEGO shows leading up to the show (trying to get ya'll to hit those wego shows)...but space will be limited and I guarantee space will be sold out for the show....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

whos performing


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 09:43 AM~17453471
> *NOT YET :happysad:
> *


 :wow: Good thing I found those passes!~m :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 20 2010, 03:08 PM~17552616
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 20 2010, 10:36 PM~17558557
> *:h5:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


lol :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :run: :ninja:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*we still getting snoop and ice cube*


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 22 2010, 11:48 PM~17574742
> *we still getting snoop and ice cube
> *


x2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not sure who the artists are going to be...originally they were trying to keep Snoop and Ice Cube as the headliners, but the station hasn't officially told us yet who will be performing. I'm sure the concert will be great either way. 

We do have some extra space for pre-registration...but it's limited. It's $60 and comes with 3 passes
*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/cartruck3pass.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Car Pre-Registration for Dallas (8/22)</a>*

The link will be removed when the remaining spaces are full....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure am glad we pre-reg in Temple... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 17 2010, 07:16 AM~17813384
> *Sure am glad we pre-reg in Temple...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


We will probably have the cheaper pre-reg available at the Lamesa and possibly Waco shows (support those who support the WEGO Tour!)


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 17 2010, 08:19 AM~17813400
> *We will probably have the cheaper pre-reg available at the Lamesa and possibly Waco shows (support those who support the WEGO Tour!)
> *



WORD!!!! He aint lying... :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS cc has a hand full of spots that we need to claim , we have our wristbands and paper work. What do I need to do to get this taken care of ? Thanks


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 11 2010, 08:36 AM~17452374
> *We finally got the reschedule date ironed out...it's going to be August 22nd inside the Dallas Convention Center (all indoors).  I will be posting more info soon!
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait.. :biggrin: 


TTT 2 all my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY WORLDWIDE!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

$60???? Where that shit come from????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 17 2010, 08:44 AM~17814012
> *GHETTO DREAMS cc has a hand full of spots that we need to claim , we have our wristbands and paper work. What do I need to do to get this taken care of ? Thanks
> *



2 X HERE HOMIE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@May 11 2010, 09:28 PM~17459581
> *im there
> *


Calm down Homie, it's still 2 months away. :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be there..stil got my wrist bands and card from snow time.....

TTT





Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

That's the price you pay for going inside















And bringing 2Pac back from the dead :biggrin:


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

soooooooooooo.people who had already regd for the cncled show dnt hve to pay da 60buks?or hw is dat gnna wrk? i hve my bands n pprwrk,jus tryin to make sure hw its gnna wrk.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Original pre-registrations are fine...Ghetto Dreams, DLR, anyone else. We will send out confirmations soon. The price is $60 because it's 3 bands and because there are already 400 pre-registered from the last show...so, there's not a lot of space available.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE GONE BE THERE FOR SURE EVERYONE HERE IS PUMT UP


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 17 2010, 09:28 PM~17819815
> *Original pre-registrations are fine...Ghetto Dreams, DLR, anyone else.  We will send out confirmations soon.  The price is $60 because it's 3 bands and because there are already 400 pre-registered from the last show...so, there's not a lot of space available.
> *



Dani'

Hey girl! remember we need to get 2gether when you get down here and get to promoting! lolz :biggrin: (Remind Bumpkin!) lolz :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 17 2010, 08:28 PM~17819815
> *Original pre-registrations are fine...Ghetto Dreams, DLR, anyone else.  We will send out confirmations soon.  The price is $60 because it's 3 bands and because there are already 400 pre-registered from the last show...so, there's not a lot of space available.
> *


PEOPLE WHO WERE REG FROM THE LAST SHOW GET TO GO IN BEFORE THE ONES WHO ARE JUST NOW REGESTERING RIGHT ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It was mentioned last night that as long as you hav your paper and bands and did not get a refund you are safe . We are counted for and the rest of the spots will sell to fill the rest of the room


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah, as long as you didnt get your money back, or didnt transfer your registration to another show, you are still registered for the dallas show.... just make sure you bring your paper when you check in.... 

We will be doing move in like we did last year, with timed move in...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 11:43 AM~17824216
> *Dani'
> 
> Hey girl! remember we need to get 2gether when you get down here and get to promoting! lolz  :biggrin:  (Remind Bumpkin!) lolz  :biggrin:
> *



Uhm remember my birthday is on the 23rd.....so that means friday.... :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 11:06 AM~17824446
> *yeah, as long as you didnt get your money back, or didnt transfer your registration to another show, you are still registered for the dallas show.... just make sure you bring your paper when you check in....
> 
> We will be doing move in like we did last year, with timed move in...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:06 PM~17824446
> *yeah, as long as you didnt get your money back, or didnt transfer your registration to another show, you are still registered for the dallas show.... just make sure you bring your paper when you check in....
> 
> We will be doing move in like we did last year, with timed move in...
> *



Hey are you ready?..... bwahahah I'll show you all the spots in Dtown bc you already know how I do it up every weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:17 PM~17824566
> *Hey are you ready?..... bwahahah I'll show you all the spots in Dtown bc you already know how I do it up every weekend!  :biggrin:
> *



I stay ready :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:12 PM~17824519
> *Uhm remember my birthday is on the 23rd.....so that means friday.... :cheesy:
> *



I got you homie.... Patron right? :biggrin: VIP style... o what?!?!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:20 PM~17824587
> *I got you homie.... Gran Patron right?  :biggrin: VIP style... o what?!?!
> *



fixed....


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:21 PM~17824600
> *fixed....
> *



LMFAO... pinche guey! alright.... and then Xtacy o what?.. oh wait.. I don't think you know about Xtacy huh? :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:22 PM~17824608
> *LMFAO... pinche guey! alright.... and then Xtacy o what?.. oh wait.. I don't think you know about Xtacy huh?  :0
> *



haha I gotta stay away from those places :happysad: but since i have no choice, wherever im taken ill go :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:24 PM~17824629
> *haha I gotta stay away from those places :happysad: but since i have no choice, wherever im taken ill go :biggrin:
> *



Don't be scared! there's a lot of friendly girls there... Bwaahaha :biggrin: lolz


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:25 PM~17824635
> *Don't be scared! there's a lot of friendly girls there... Bwaahaha  :biggrin:  lolz
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: dani is gonna love these comments about stripclubs.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17824648
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: dani is gonna love these comments about stripclubs.... :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO.. I'm pretty sure my bff Dani will


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Tito, is the hop on Sat. night or Sun.?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:29 PM~17824665
> *LMFAO.. I'm pretty sure my bff Dani will
> *



:yes: :yes: she will be right there with ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:31 PM~17824686
> *:yes:  :yes: she will be right there with ya.. :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah... lolz


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 18 2010, 12:31 PM~17824682
> *Hey Tito, is the hop on Sat. night or Sun.?
> *



More than likely it will be on saturday night again...Like we did the past 2 years ....last year it was at Torres Empire shop.... but i will let ya know when it gets a lil closer...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 01:33 PM~17824700
> *More than likely it will be on saturday night again...Like we did the past 2 years ....last year it was at Torres Empire shop.... but i will let ya know when it gets a lil closer...
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 18 2010, 10:53 AM~17824322
> *It was mentioned last night that as long as you hav your paper and bands and did not get a refund you are safe . We are counted for and the rest of the spots will sell to fill the rest of the room
> *


even if you dont have your wristband, you're on the list, so it's all taken care of if you didnt get your refund


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 18 2010, 09:27 PM~17828180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

illegal toys will be in the house :yes:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2010, 12:08 PM~17814900
> *$60???? Where that shit come from????
> *


X 2 WTF! Correct me if I am wrong but wasnt it $30. with 2 wristbands, now its $30. more for 1 more wristband?

SOME PEOPLE DONT NEED 3 WRISTBANDS!


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 19 2010, 11:11 AM~17831551
> *X 2 WTF! Correct me if I am wrong but wasnt it $30. with 2 wristbands, now its $30. more for 1 more wristband?
> 
> SOME PEOPLE DONT NEED 3 WRISTBANDS!
> *



:uh:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17831551
> *X 2 WTF! Correct me if I am wrong but wasnt it $30. with 2 wristbands, now its $30. more for 1 more wristband?
> 
> SOME PEOPLE DONT NEED 3 WRISTBANDS!
> *





IT'S CALLED FUCKIN THE PEOPLE. THERE WAS SOME THAT WAS OUT IN THAT SNOW TRYING TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR 97.9 AND THE WEGO TOUR.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows. We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show). This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of. They were. 

This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities. Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break). Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off). There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show. So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
A) didn't register for the first show and
B) aren't following the WEGO Tour shows and
C) aren't active members of the ULA or ULC

So, if you don't fall into one of those 3 categories...yes, it's $60 and comes with 3 passes. But most lowriders should fall in one of those 3 categories. Our main concern was filling up the 100 remaining spots with a bunch of non-lowrider cars. That's why it's $60 and 3 passes. So, if anyone is being screwed, it's them...and it's so we can get as many lowriders in as possible.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...


:thumbsup: Well put brotha. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...


x2

And we was very clear about the refund, and future registration...

And we always try and take care of anyone that supports us, You can ask anyone who follows the tour....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...



nice  good thing i am pre reg :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...


SO MAKE SURE YOU REGISTER.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 11:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...


EVEN WITH YOUR $5 DISCOUNT ITS STILL MORE THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!! WTF!?! BEEN WAITING FOR THESE SPOTS TO BE OPEN BUT WE'RE NOT PAYING THAT... WE'LL SEE THE TOUR IN WACO AND AT SAMS SHOW 4-SURE!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 20 2010, 02:15 PM~17839470
> *EVEN WITH YOUR $5 DISCOUNT ITS STILL MORE THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!! WTF!?! BEEN WAITING FOR THESE SPOTS TO BE OPEN BUT WE'RE NOT PAYING THAT... WE'LL SEE THE TOUR IN WACO AND AT SAMS SHOW 4-SURE!!!!
> *


Sorry that it's too high for you, but $40 for the 2 pass registration is very reasonable for an all-indoor show that will have 500+ entries. As a member of the ULA & ULC, you had that option at either of their last two meetings and if Tim is still in-town he will also be at the next meetings as well. (there may be even a bigger discount for those who make the trip out to Lamesa). I like your club and I like your cars, and we would love to see the final 100 spots filled with the lowrider community.


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

ME AND MY CLUB ARE REGISTERED, BUT LAST YEAR IT WAS $35 THE DAY OF THE SHOW WITH 2 BANDS. $60 IS HIGH FOR LOWRIDERS OR NON LOWRIDERS 



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Last year it was $35 pre-registered (2 passes)
and $45 day-of-show (not $35 as your post states).
As I have said over and over, if you are ULA, ULC, or following the WEGO shows, there is a discounted pre-registration ($40 for passes). Sorry, it's $5 more than last year. 

$60 comes with 3 bands (the tickets for the show are typically $25) and we do get a lot of people who enter cars just because it's cheaper to enter cars than to buy tickets...we are trying to discourage that. 

It is what it is....



> _Originally posted by A-1's FORDS_@Jun 20 2010, 05:21 PM~17840278
> *ME AND MY CLUB ARE REGISTERED, BUT LAST YEAR IT WAS $35 THE DAY OF THE SHOW WITH 2 BANDS. $60 IS HIGH FOR LOWRIDERS OR NON LOWRIDERS
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:drama: 

:biggrin:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 05:43 PM~17840380
> *Last year it was $35 pre-registered (2 passes)
> and $45 day-of-show (not $35 as your post states).
> As I have said over and over, if you are ULA, ULC, or following the WEGO shows, there is a discounted pre-registration ($40 for passes).  Sorry, it's $5 more than last year.
> ...


As I said me and my club are registered, I'm just trying to help the people who aren't. Cause if I had to pay $60 I WOULD HAVE A SHOW IN THE PARKING LOT. THEY CALL IT PARKING LOT PIMPING BABY. See u guys at the show.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...



Yup Yup.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17835826
> *Indoor shows always have a higher registration than outdoor shows.  We rolled over all 400 pre-registrations to this show (for those people that supported the first show).  This isn't about screwing those people over, they already have their space for this show (unless they asked for a refund...and we warned them)...ask the ones that came in from out of town if they weren't taken care of.  They were.
> 
> This is about limited space...you want a deal, there are some opportunities.  Ask Simply Stunnin, it was cheaper for them because they were at Temple (the actual WEGO Tour supporters get a break).  Also, for the Dallas people that have supported us (ULA, ULC), they also are getting a break (if they registered at the meeting, they have the 2 pass option and get $5 off).  There will also be registration available at Lamesa...and we are trying to hold a few spots for the Passionate Rides show.  So, the only people getting screwed are those that:
> ...



sooo im guessing big rims arent gonna be at the show then right?
:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 06:22 PM~17839955
> *Sorry that it's too high for you, but $40 for the 2 pass registration is very reasonable for an all-indoor show that will have 500+ entries.  As a member of the ULA & ULC, you had that option at either of their last two meetings and if Tim is still in-town he will also be at the next meetings as well. (there may be even a bigger discount for those who make the trip out to Lamesa).  I like your club and I like your cars, and we would love to see the final 100 spots filled with the lowrider community.
> *


see you in Lamesa...I am already pre-reg for that one... :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 21 2010, 12:49 PM~17845622
> *sooo im guessing big rims arent gonna be at the show then right?
> :uh:
> *


yours will be :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

dang, what i miss? ....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

hmm...should i add another "smiley face" or... some text... maybe a picture for the boys 2 calm down....
:biggrin: 
how about a pretty young lady with tattoos??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 22 2010, 01:15 PM~17855346
> *hmm...should i add another "smiley face" or... some text... maybe a picture for the boys 2 calm down....
> :biggrin:
> how about a pretty young lady with tattoos??
> ...


what is a cargasm??????? :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17856815
> *what is a cargasm??????? :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


a hyundai sittin on 24s :biggrin: 













:sprint:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2010, 08:17 PM~17859474
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 22 2010, 02:10 PM~17856815
> *what is a cargasm??????? :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


you know those cars that when you look at them u go "ssssslll...ahh... that's fucking niiiiiiice"

yea...that's like the best way to describe what a cargasm is


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 22 2010, 07:38 PM~17859675
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: 

whats good.. how u been?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard parking is $3.00 

i wonder how many people gonna complain bout that now :uh: :biggrin: 





















jk jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will save 20 pre-reg spots that will be available IF YOU ARE SHOWING at the Lamesa show (Angelitos C.C. Show). You can pre-reg at the show for $30 (if you are showing). 

Angelitos is sponsoring this, so let's head out to Lamesa!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2010, 10:04 AM~17864702
> *:h5:
> 
> whats good.. how u been?
> *



:cheesy: good and you?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 21 2010, 09:27 PM~17850393
> *yours will be  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17865102
> *I will save 20 pre-reg spots that will be available IF YOU ARE SHOWING at the Lamesa show (Angelitos C.C. Show).  You can pre-reg at the show for $30 (if you are showing).
> 
> Angelitos is sponsoring this, so let's head out to Lamesa!
> *


you still make 60 bucks :wow: :wow:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17867814
> *you still make 60 bucks :wow:  :wow:
> *


Why does it matter how much he's making? You showing your dad's Dakota?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2010, 11:15 AM~17865102
> *I will save 20 pre-reg spots that will be available IF YOU ARE SHOWING at the Lamesa show (Angelitos C.C. Show).  You can pre-reg at the show for $30 (if you are showing).
> 
> Angelitos is sponsoring this, so let's head out to Lamesa!
> *


see you in Lamesa...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 04:47 PM~17867814
> *you still make 60 bucks :wow:  :wow:
> *


how...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jun 23 2010, 03:56 PM~17867923
> *Why does it matter how much he's making? You showing your dad's Dakota?
> *


not goin.

too much for a show to see cars i already seen


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:59 PM~17867946
> *how...
> *


30 for lamesa 30 for dallas :happysad: 

well i guess you save 30 but that goes to gas? lol :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 05:00 PM~17867958
> *30 for lamesa 30 for dallas  :happysad:
> 
> well i guess you save 30 but that goes to gas? lol :happysad:
> *


Oh...but you get to go to 2 shows instead of one... and the price of gas is goin' down...supposedly.. :happysad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 04:06 PM~17868020
> *Oh...but you get to go to 2 shows instead of one... and the price of gas is goin' down...supposedly.. :happysad:
> *


i see what you did there :cheesy: 

surprise apperence hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 05:07 PM~17868025
> *i see what you did there :cheesy:
> 
> surprise apperence hno:
> *


   by who??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 23 2010, 12:44 PM~17866304
> *:cheesy: good and you?
> *


good just chillin and working. tryin to get my car ready. maybe ill see ya at some of the upcoming shows :cheesy:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

Wats da admission for spectators??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17868287
> *good just chillin and working. tryin to get my car ready. maybe ill see ya at some of the upcoming shows  :cheesy:
> *


cool thats wats up! i'll be at both dallas shows might go to odessa & houston...oh & vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2010, 09:15 AM~17865102
> *I will save 20 pre-reg spots that will be available IF YOU ARE SHOWING at the Lamesa show (Angelitos C.C. Show).  You can pre-reg at the show for $30 (if you are showing).
> 
> Angelitos is sponsoring this, so let's head out to Lamesa!
> *


ITS A GOOD DEAL FOR THOSE WHO HAVENT PRE REG. PLUS OUR ANGELITOS CAR SHOW IS IN ITS 3RD ANNUAL AND WE HAVE HAD GOOD TURN OUTS AND NOW THAT WE ARE PART OF WEGO ITS EVEN BETTER CUZ ALL DOWN SOUTH AND EAST AND NORTH WILL MEET UP WITH WEST TX AND ALL OF US COMING TOGETHER IS WHAT MAKES THE GOOD SHOWS. YOU GET TO PRE REG FOR DALLAS ,THE HOMETOWN BOYS AND BYOB COOLER FOR $10,BEATS THE HELL OUT OF PAYING 4 OR 5 DOLLARS A BEER,DAMN GOOD DEAL! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17871874
> *ITS A GOOD DEAL FOR THOSE WHO HAVENT PRE REG. PLUS OUR ANGELITOS CAR SHOW IS IN ITS 3RD ANNUAL AND WE HAVE HAD GOOD TURN OUTS AND NOW THAT WE ARE PART OF WEGO ITS EVEN BETTER CUZ ALL DOWN SOUTH AND EAST AND NORTH WILL MEET UP WITH WEST TX AND ALL OF US COMING TOGETHER IS WHAT MAKES THE GOOD SHOWS.  YOU GET TO PRE REG FOR DALLAS ,THE HOMETOWN BOYS AND BYOB COOLER FOR $10,BEATS THE HELL OUT OF PAYING 4 OR 5 DOLLARS A BEER,DAMN GOOD DEAL! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD I'LL BRING MINE :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jun 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17870807
> *Wats da admission for spectators??
> *



You will be showing along with the rest of PR... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jun 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17870807
> *Wats da admission for spectators??
> *


just gimme 10 dollars and ill get ya a pink wrist band  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 23 2010, 09:26 PM~17871104
> *cool thats wats up! i'll be at both dallas shows might go to odessa & houston...oh & vegas!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


baller :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 AM~17874972
> *baller  :0
> *



:0 


:no: i wish! lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 24 2010, 09:52 AM~17874972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.. :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Man, the pre-registrations from Boulevard Aces keep rolling in...do I sense a repeat for Most Entries????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17878459
> *Man, the pre-registrations from Boulevard Aces keep rolling in...do I sense a repeat for Most Entries????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If clubs are looking for a certain move-in time...pm me...I know it wasn't on the original registrations, but we will have assigned move-in times like last year....


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17878459
> *Man, the pre-registrations from Boulevard Aces keep rolling in...do I sense a repeat for Most Entries????
> *



Not really going for most entries, just want to show good at the best indoor car show in the Dallas area. We have always enjoyed this show, always a good turnout and the staff always treats us good. Just showing some luv.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Boulevard ACES are gonna shine at 97.9.............

Mint Condition wil be ready to "Show Up & Show Off" !

TTMFT





Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 24 2010, 11:10 PM~17880765
> *Hell yea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 "Who was that lady..sexy lady".......Nice !


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 24 2010, 11:10 PM~17880765
> *Hell yea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 real nice!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 24 2010, 10:10 PM~17880765
> *Hell yea  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


iam moving to Oklahoma :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 AM~17875717
> *:0
> :no: i wish! lol
> *


 :yes: u know u are


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 24 2010, 09:16 PM~17880843
> *"Who was that lady..sexy lady".......Nice !
> *


JUST A FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17881634
> *iam moving to Oklahoma  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'LL FEEL RITE @ HOME


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17895426
> *YOU'LL FEEL RITE @ HOME
> *


THAT'S WHAT YOU'LL DO BRO....YOU GUYS MADE ME FEEL LIKE I WAS AT HOME....YOUR IN GOOD HANDS WITH THESE GUY BRO...EVEN IF I TAP MY HEELS THREE TIMES AND WISH THERE WAS NO HOME LIKE HOME....(weather) I HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THESE :biggrin: GUYS. THAT SHIT IS ONLY TO BE IN KANSAS.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WHERES THE HOP GONNA BE AT??


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 30 2010, 07:36 PM~17930848
> *WHERES THE HOP GONNA BE AT??
> *


YOUR HOUSE GUEY.... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 30 2010, 09:38 PM~17930858
> *YOUR HOUSE GUEY.... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 1 2010, 09:17 AM~17934671
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jul 3 2010, 09:46 AM~17951751
> *:wow:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

[TTT]


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17903089
> *THAT'S WHAT YOU'LL DO BRO....YOU GUYS MADE ME FEEL LIKE I WAS AT HOME....YOUR IN GOOD HANDS WITH THESE GUY BRO...EVEN IF I TAP MY HEELS THREE TIMES AND WISH THERE WAS NO HOME LIKE HOME....(weather) I HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THESE :biggrin:  GUYS. THAT SHIT IS ONLY TO BE IN KANSAS.
> *


IT WAS JUST A LITTLE HAIL :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:12 PM~17824519
> *Uhm remember my birthday is on the 23rd.....so that means friday.... :cheesy:
> *


After last year.. I say F Raymonds birthday preparties.... :barf:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jun 18 2010, 12:25 PM~17824635
> *Don't be scared! there's a lot of friendly girls there... Bwaahaha  :biggrin:  lolz
> *


Hopefully not too friendly... If any girls decide to sit on Raymonds face before the show... he might end up sick again


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 30 2010, 07:36 PM~17930848
> *WHERES THE HOP GONNA BE AT??
> *


At torres empires shop is were the hop is gona be!!!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Added to the show...an airbrush competition. We will be having an open airbrush competition at Waco (8/15), Dallas (8/22), and San Antonio (10/17) (if you win one, you can't compete at the others). The best competitors at these 3 shows will be able to compete at the Tour Finale (Los Magnificos-Houston on 12/5). Each show will have a cash prize and it's basically a chance to promote for for the airbrush artist (free to enter and you are welcome to promote your business with demo pieces, business cards, etc). 

Each show will have a theme. Our shows have often used the tagline "more cars, more concert, more crowd" and that's where the theme will come from.
Waco - something representing the cars
Dallas - something representing the crowd or the people at shows
San Antonio - something representing the concert
Use your imagination as we hope to find the top airbrush artist in Texas.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18020774
> *At torres empires shop is were the hop is gona be!!!
> *



YOU HAVE ADDRESS TO SHOP AND MORE DETAILS? THANX!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

whos all tha artist gonna be there we goin 4sho :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Gucci Mane, Ice Cube, Plies, Waka Flocka Flame, Slim Thug, Trina & Bun B and more will be performing....

*Also, if you pre-registered PM me a preferred move-in time for you (or you and your club)/ Remember, everyone moves in on Saturday...I am finishing up confirmation letters this week and they will be emailed or mailed out by Friday...*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hop Info:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> Gucci Mane, Ice Cube, Plies, Waka Flocka Flame, Slim Thug, Trina & Bun B and more will be performing....
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Checked the space, and we have space for about 50 more entries....you can pre-register at LMPevents.net....it will fill up fast....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are at 475 entries and counting....it's going to be a big show 

Also, for the people that pre-registered for the first date (March 22nd), I will let you substitute your entry...but I need to know by next Wednesday (August 11th). I need the original owner to contact me and let me know...

PM me or email me at [email protected] with the original owners name and car info and then the substitute info (car info, class, owner's name, color, mods, etc.)

At setup, there are no substitutions and if your car is not there, you may receive 1 pass per entry.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ANY HOTELS ROOMS ADDRESS?? uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18229523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 It's GEPETTO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 26 2010, 08:01 AM~18141451
> *Gucci Mane, Ice Cube, Plies, Waka Flocka Flame, Slim Thug, Trina & Bun B and more will be performing....
> 
> Also, if you pre-registered PM me a preferred move-in time for you (or you and your club)/  Remember, everyone moves in on Saturday...I am finishing up confirmation letters this week and they will be emailed or mailed out by Friday...
> *


  

I was told I'm good to go. I still have my cards and bands from Fair Park. I will be showing two cars. My '56 Mint Condition and my '71 Monte Carlo. [ The one from "Livin the Low Life" ] Delivered last Sunday.
See you there !

Bobby G. ....Won best of show original at Torres last year.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't have a pre-reg for the '71 Monte Carlo....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This just in...we will have 15 pre-registration spaces available at the Passionate Rides Show in Waco on August 15th...2 passes for only $30 (you must be entered in the Waco show to get this price). It's a great chance to register for the show at a big discount...hope to see you in Waco!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is the preliminary list....there are a few more pre-regs that have come in the last few days that aren't in there...check the list, and if you have any questions or concerns, hit me up at [email protected] or 832.368.5116 (I don't answer...so it's probably better to text me). 

Click here for pre-assigned move-in times...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you can't open the document...here is the list, but it's hard to read because it won't layout right here....


Move-In	First Name	Club	 Year	Make	Model
8am	Jean	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	1999	Chevy	Suburban
8am	Rudy	Cowboys Life	1982	Chevy	C-10
8am	Frank	Cowboys Life	2004	Infiniti	G35
8am	Fernando	Cowboys Life	2004	Chevy	Avalanche
8am	Cliff	Cowboys Life	2002	Gmc	Denali
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Valentin	Cowboys Life	2006	Ford	Mustang
8am	Eddie	Cowboys Life	1989	Chevy	Caprice Classic
8am	Carlos	Ghetto Dreams	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Salon
8am	David	Ghetto Dreams	1973	Chevy	Impala
8am	Trod	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1964	Chevy	Impala
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1966	Chevy	Truck
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1972	Chevy	Truck
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Dodge	Magnum
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	1500
8am	Victor	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	F-150
8am	Shawn	Ghetto Dreams	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Daniel	Ghetto Dreams	1985	Chevrolet	C10
8am	Tony	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
8am	Marc	Ghetto Dreams	1979	Gmc	K-5
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Caddy	Fleetwood
8am	Matthew	Ghetto Dreams	1983	Buick	Regal
8am	Andres	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme
8am	Orlando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Blazer
8am	Dan	Ghetto Dreams	2000	Ford	Expedition
8am	Joel	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	Excursion
8am	Armando	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
8am	Ruben	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	Truck
8am	Fernando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	1984	Gmc	Sierra
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Marc	Jokerz Car Club	1976	Shwinn	Lowrider Bike
8am	Roy	Jokerz Car Club	2009 Bike Engine Gas Bike
8am	Roy	Jokerz Car Club	1973	Chevrolet	Impala
8am	Angel	Jokerz Car Club	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Heriberto	Jokerz Car Club	2007	Chrysler	300c
8am	Moises	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2002	Cadillac	Seville
8am	Eduardo	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrole	Monte Carlo
8am	Daniel	Jokerz Car Club	1986	Buick	Regal
8am	Gabe	Low 4 Life	1996	Chevy	Impala
8am	Nick	Low 4 Life	2002	Acura	TL
8am	Hector	Low 4 Life	1974	Chevy	Impala
8am	Alberto	Low 4 Life	1978	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Howard	Low 4 Life	1965	Chevy	Impala
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2010	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2006	Ford	F150
8am	Jerome	Low 4 Life	1994	Gmc	1500
8am	Thomas	Low 4 Life	1971	Buick	Skylark
8am	Tommy	Low 4 Life	1977	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Andrew	Low 4 Life	1970	Ford	Fairlane
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1975	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1988	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Buick	Regal
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2009	Ford	F250
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Hummer	H2
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Steven	Ole Skool Ryders	1971	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	1989	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	2009	Spyder	
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Chevelle
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	2004	Kawasaki	Zx-12
8am	Gary	Ole Skool Ryderz	2000	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Dustin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1980	Chevy	Malibu
8am	Derrick	Ole Skool Ryderz	1977	Cutless	Olds
8am	Dawud	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1971	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Javier	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Barbie	Ole Skool Ryderz	1998	Ford	Mustang
8am	Marin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1960	Chevy	Impala
8am	Luis	Premier Audio	1968	Dodge	Charger
8am	Junior	Premier Audio	1995	Ford	F150
8am	Eddie	Premier Audio	1995	Buick	Roadmaster
8am	David	Premier Audio	2006	Ford	Crown Victoria
8am	Ted Darren	Premier Audio	2002	Ford	Mustang
8am	Mike	Premier Audio	1986	Chevy	1500
8am	Aaron	Premier Audio	1998	Dodge	Dakota
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Josh	Boulevard Aces	1986	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
9am	Lupe	Boulevard Aces	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1965	Buick	Riviera
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1953	Chevy	Belair
9am	Jesse	Boulevard Aces	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Bobby	Boulevard Aces	1956	Ford	Customline
9am	Janet	Boulevard Aces	2002	Ford	Expedition
9am	Aiden	Boulevard Aces Morgan Cycle	
9am	Armando	Boulevard Aces	1957	Buick	Special
9am	Felipe	Boulevard Aces	2001	Ford	F350
9am	Alana	Boulevard Aces Pedal Car	
9am	Adrian	Boulevard Aces	1965	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ramona	Boulevard Aces	1973	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Trinidad	Boulevard Aces	1973	Schwinn	20in Stingray
9am	Jennifer	Down II Clown	2002	Lincoln	LS
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1996	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Alex	Down II Clown	1981	Olds	Cutlass
9am	Jaime	Down II Clown	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	David	Down II Clown	1998	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Angel	Down II Clown 
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Jesse	Down II Clown	1984	Chevy	Impala
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1991	Cadillac	
9am	Peter	Down II Clown 
9am	Chris	Down II Clown 
9am	Brian	Down II Clown	1979 
9am	David	Down II Clown	1972 
9am	David	Down II Clown 
9am	Luis	Down II Clown	1999 
9am	T-Town	Down II Clown	1977 
9am	Dewayne	Head Turnaz	1998	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Tron	Head Turnaz	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Tyrone	Head Turnaz	1994	Lincon	Towncar
9am	Shaun	Head Turnaz	1997	Buick	Centry
9am	Quinn	Head Turnaz	1997	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Darrell	Head Turnaz	2005	Ford	Five Hundred
9am	Andre	Head Turnaz Lincoln	
9am	John	Head Turnaz	2003	Infinity	M45
9am	Raymond	Head Turnaz	1986	Cutlass	Supreme
9am	Jesus	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Crown Victoria
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	2003 
9am	Eric	Kingz Car Club	2000	Ford	Excursion
9am	Erika	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Expedition
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club 
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	1987 Cutless
9am	Chente	Kingz Car Club	2008	Chevy	Truck
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
9am	Parra	Kingz Car Club	2005	Toyota	4-Runner
9am	Anthony	Kingz Car Club	2004 Deville
9am	Brenda	Kingz Car Club	1992	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Jaime	Kingz Car Club	1989	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Johnny	Kingz Car Club	1972	Chevy	C10
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2005	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2008	Dodge	Charger
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2006	Ford	F150
9am	Tonya	Low Life C.C.	1994	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Pedro Low Life C.C.	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	David	Low Life C.C.	1991	GMC	
9am	Ray	Low Life C.C.	1992	Honda	Accord
9am	Miguez	Low Life C.C.	1987	Chevy	Blazer
9am	Victor	Low Life C.C.	1981	Cadillac	
9am	Cholo	Low Life C.C.	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Guachi	Low Life C.C.	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Jimmy Low Life C.C.	1962	Chevy	Impala
9am	Nicole	Signature	1966	Chevy	Impala
9am	Herchell	Signature	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Terrence	Signature	1963	Chevy	Impala Ss Convertibl
10am	Eric	Dallas Lowriders	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Jay	Dallas Lowriders	1970	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Lil Jay	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Monica Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Chris	Dallas Lowriders	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2005	Chrysler	300
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1939	Buick	
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Tommy	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Corvair
10am	Jr	Dallas Lowriders	2002	Chevy	Avalanche
10am	David	Dallas Lowriders	1949	Chevy	
10am	Ernest	Dallas Lowriders	1969	Scwhinn	20 inch Stingray
10am	DQ	Dallas Lowriders	2003	Detroit	Chopper
10am	Eddie	Dallas Lowriders	2001	Chevy	Corvette
10am	Lil Eddie	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1986	Buick	Regal
10am	Marcus	Estilo	1986	Chevy	1500
10am	Jose	Estilo	1950	Chevy	Pick/up
10am	Erik	Estilo	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Estilo	1996	Mercury	Marquis
10am	Chito	Estilo	1987	Chevy	Blazar
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo Ls
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Andres	Goodtimes	1963	Chevrolet	Impala
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2007	Cadillac	Escalade
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2005	Hummer	
10am	Maurice	JB Kustoms	2005	Mercury	Maurader
10am	Pearl	JB Kustoms	2007	BMW	
10am	Richard	Phaylanx	1985	Buick	Regal
10am	Pearl	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Impala
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	S10
10am	Lupillo	Phaylanx	2007	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1984	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Truck
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1973	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1989	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Joe Phaylanx	1999	Chevy	Van
10am	Joseph	Phaylanx 
10am	Yasmin	Phaylanx 
10am	Alex	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Shelbie	Rollerz Only 
10am	Patrick	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
10am	Ray	Rollerz Only	1967	Chevy	Impala
10am	Victor	Rollerz Only	1965	Chevy	Impala Conv
10am	Agustin	Rollerz Only	1984	Buick	Regal
10am	Edgar	Rollerz Only	1978	Lincoln	Continental
10am	Nicco	Rollerz Only 
10am	Ezekiel	Rollerz Only Baby Stroller	
10am	Roccy	Rollerz Only	1992	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Larry	Rollerz Only	1964	Buick	Wildcat
10am	Luis	Rollerz Only	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Richard	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Philip	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Jaime	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Vana	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Regal
10am	Aleah	Rollerz Only Pocket Rocket	Motorcycle
10am	Alejandro	Rollerz Only	1993	Caddy	Fleetwood
10am	Raul	Rollerz Only Trike	
10am	Chris	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Saynee	Rollerz Only Pedal Car	
10am	Vicente	Rollerz Only	1975	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Jose	Rollerz Only	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Adolffo	Rollerz Only 20 inch 
10am	Josue	Rollerz Only	1953	Chevy	Truck
10am	Bighead	Rollerz Only	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1948	Chevy	
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1952	Chevy	Deluxe
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Schwinn	
10am 
11am	Trinidad	Bajito Onda	1965	Chevy	Truck
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1990	Honda	Accord
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1984	Honda	Prelude
11am	Terrell	Distinctive Touch	2000	Honda	Civic
11am	Juan	D-Town Bombs	1951	Chevy	Deluxe
11am	Jose	D-Town Bombs	1953	Chevy	3100
11am	Jaime	D-Town Bombs	1947	Chevy	Fleetmaster
11am	Alonso	Garlands Finest	2004	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Chris	Garlands Finest	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Humberto	Garlands Finest	2007	Dodge	Charger
11am	Jose	Garlands Finest	1998	Chevy	Truck
11am	Ryan	Gorillaz Only	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Nicholas	Gorillaz Only	2008	Ford	F150
11am	Lance	Gorillaz Only	1984	Chevy Camaro
11am	Lecalvin	Gorillaz Only	2000	Chevy	Impala
11am	Zach	Insanity	1992	Mercury	Grand Marquis
11am	Jose	Insanity	2003	Ford	Expedition
11am	Richard	Insanity	1965	Chevy	Impala
11am	Thomas	Insanity	1992	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Bernard	Insanity	1971	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jose	Insanity	1999	Ford	Mustang
11am	Chilo	Intokablez	1997	Ford	Thunderbird
11am	Jimmy	Intokablez	1965	Chevy	
11am	JR	Latin Kustoms	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	E	Latin Kustoms	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Ben	Latin Kustoms	1963	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Latin Kustoms	1953	Chevy	Belair
11am	Mike	Latin Kustoms	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	Hugo	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mario	Latin Kustoms	1985	Ford	
11am	Isaiah Latin Kustoms	1959	Chevy	Impala
11am	Joe	Latin Kustoms	1961	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mark	Legions	2000	Aztlan	20in 
11am	Rene	Legions 
11am	Juan	Lo Lows	1988	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Luxury
11am	David Lo Lows	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jessie	Majestics	1990	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Ricky	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Fidel	Majestics	2001	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Darius	Majestics	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	David	Majestics	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	J	Majestics	1993	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Alberto	Majestics	1979	Lincoln	Mark V
11am	Michael	Majestics	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jamie	Slab City	2002	Chevy	Tahoe
11am	Rufus	Slab City Inc	1975	Chevy	Impala
11am	Maurice	Slab City Inc	1996	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1981	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Derrick	Slab City Inc.	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Malibu
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Joe	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Anthony	Slab City Inc.	1977	Chevy	Impala
11am	Louie	Traffic	1939	Chevy	Master Deluxe
11am	Victor	Traffic	1966	Chevy	Impala
11am	Enrique	Uce	1987	Buick	Regal
11am	Enrique	Uce	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Joe	Uce	1997	Lincoln	Town Car
11am	Joe	Uce	1985	Buick	Regal
11am	Jorge	Uce	1983	Cadillac	Coupe De'ville
11am	Marcus	Uce	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Subaru	Wrx
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Ford	Mustang
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1990	Lincoln	
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1972	Buick	Riviera
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 20 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 16 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1981	Buick	Regal
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Veteranos	1937	Chevrolet	Deluxe
11am	Victor	Veteranos	1949	Chevrolet	3100
11am	Ruben	Veteranos	1937	Plymout	Sedan
11am	Tony	Westside	1978	Cadillac	
11am	Ramiro	Westside	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Daphine	Westside	1956	Chevy	Bel Air
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	2002	Chrysler	Concorde
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	1963	Chrysler	Newport
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Mercury	Grand Marquise
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	2004	Ford	F-150 4dr
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	1972	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	2003	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Daniel	Dtownswagger	2005	Infinity	
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	1996	Chevy	1500
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	2000	Gmc	Yukon Denali
12pm	Jason	Endless Dreams	1991	Chevy	S10 Blazer
12pm	Roy	Endless Dreams	1980	Buick	Regal
12pm	Jesse	Endless Dreams	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Carlos	Estilo C.c.	1987	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Eric	Estilo C.c.u	1993	Chevy	Silverado
12pm	Carlos	Estilo Firme	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Greg	Estrella Bike Club	2008 20' 
12pm	Charles	Estrella Bike Club	1977	Schwinn	20' 
12pm	Stephanie	Familia Bike Club Lowrider	20 inch Bicycle
12pm	Mundo	Familia Car Club	1999	Ford	Ranger
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1965	Schwinn	20 inch Bike
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1979	Ford	T-bird
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1991	Cheverlot	1500
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1979	Chevy	Sports Van
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	2002	Cadalic	Deville
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1998	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1971	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1976	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Merlin	Heavy Chevy	1979	Chevy	Elcamino
12pm	Michael King of the Streets	1979	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Tyrone	King of the Streets	2005	Cadillac	CTS
12pm	Alberto	Look Out Boys	1986	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Ss
12pm	Lanny	Look Out Boys	1980	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Terrance	Look Out Boys	1987	Chevy	Monte Catrlo Ls
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	2007	Mercury	Grand Marquis
12pm	Oscar	Los Bajitos	1975	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Alex	Los Bajitos	1996	Chevy	Blazer
12pm	Michael	Mellow Kings C.c.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel-air
12pm	Edgar	Mellow Kings C.c.	1999	Ford	F-150
12pm	Jayson	Midwest Customs	2008	Dodge	Charger
12pm	Ruben	Mystic	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Marco	Mystic	1969	Buick	Riviera
12pm	Sergio	Oakcliff C. C.	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Rudy	Oakcliff C. C.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel Air
12pm	Vincent	Oakcliff C. C.	1978	Rolls Royce	
12pm	Isaac	Oakcliff C. C.	1985	Radio Flyer	Tricycle
12pm	Robert	Oakcliff C. C.	1965	Chevrolet	Impala Ss
12pm	Beto	Presidentez	2005	Chrysler	300c
12pm	Hugo	Presidentez	1997	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Jorge	Presidentez	2002	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Bryant	Presidentez	2000	Cadillac	Deville
12pm	David	Presidentez	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Clifford	Rollin Hard	2007	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Angel	Ruff Ryder	1999	BMW	3 Series
12pm	Darrell	Slab Kingz	1984	Oldsmobile	Delta 88
12pm	Loc-D	Slab Kingz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1973	Mercury	Monterey
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1980	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2006	Suzuki	Trail Blazer
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2003	Hummer	H2
12pm	Abraham	Strictly Ridaz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Michael	Strictly Ridaz	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Adrian	Sweet Dreams Car Club	2007	Lincoln	Mark Lt
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	1967	Chevy	Chevelle Ss
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	2001	Chevy	Tahoe
12pm	Andrew	Texas Raised	1995	Chevy	Impala
12pm	Bidal	Texas Raised	1996	Chevy	Impala Ss
12pm	Bidal	Texas Rasied	2003	Dodge	Dodge Truck
12pm	Andre	Thee Artistics 
12pm	Conley	Unique Corvettes Of Dfw	2008	Chevy	Corvette
12pm	Fat	World Class	1977	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Corree	5 Star Boyz Car Club	1972	Lincoln	Continental
1pm	Gerald	Brown Tech	2006	Dodge	Charger
1pm	Jarvis	Chevy Boyz / 5-star Boyz	1991	Chevy	Caprice Classic
1pm	Jahzeel	Christology Cc	2006	Ford	F150
1pm	Lonnel	Creative Evolution	1996	Lexus	Sc 300
1pm	Joe Dallas Area Classic Chevy	1957	Chevy	Belair
1pm	Derrick	D-rick D.u.b Click	2007	Chevrolet	Avalanche
1pm	Carlton 1970	Caddy	Coup
1pm	Hector 1967	Chevrolet	Chevelle
1pm	Chris 2005	Cadillac	Cts V
1pm	John 1995	Jeep	Grand Cherokee
1pm	Katie 1998	Ford	Lin/town Car
1pm	Katie 2005	Chrysler	300
1pm	Ruth 1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Victor 1969	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Jovanni 1985	Buick	Regal
1pm	Joseph 1965	Chevy	Malibu
1pm	Rico 1982	Buick	Regal
1pm	Anthony 2010	Chevy	Camaro
1pm	Anthony 1964	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Paul 2000	Chevy	1500
1pm	Robert 2005	Scion	Xb
1pm	Robert 2003	Hummer	H2
1pm	Darnell 
1pm	James 2008	Can Am	Spyder
1pm	David 2004	Chev	Corvette Z06
1pm	Gerard 1997	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Frank 1968	Chevy	Camaro Ss
1pm	Adrian 2006	Nissan	Armada
1pm	Nestor 1993	Honda	Civic
1pm	Ruben 1963	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Nicholas 
1pm	Mike 1965 
1pm	Moose 2006	Ford	Mustang
1pm	Luis 1975	Chevrolet	Impala
1pm	Chino 2000	Mitsubishi	Galant
1pm	Frank 1985	Chevorlet	El Camino
1pm	Ricardo 1972	Chevrolet	C-10
1pm	Richard	1988	Chevy	Caprice	
1pm	Anthony 2002	Bmw	745i
1pm	Greggory 1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
1pm	Oscar 1993	Ford	Escort
1pm	Paco 1972	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Alvin 1968	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Mike 2007	Chevy	Avalanche
1pm	Freddy 2009	Chevy	Silverado
2pm	Carey	40 And A 5th	1996	Chevrolet	Cavalier Conv.
2pm	Chantell	40 And A 5th	1967	Chevy	Nova
2pm	Juan	40 And A 5th	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Paris	40 And A 5th	1995	Honda	Civic
2pm	Turk	40 And A 5th	1993	Mustang	Convertible
2pm	Josh	Illegal Toys 
2pm	Austin	Illegal Toys	1958	Chevy	Yeoman
2pm	David	Illegal Toys	1962	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Emily	Illegal Toys Trike	
2pm	Francisco	Illegal Toys	1981	Lincoln	Continental
2pm	Gustavo	Illegal Toys	1950	Pontiac	Silver Streak
2pm	Jose	Illegal Toys	1969	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Thomas	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Thunderbird
2pm	Pablo	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy Impala
2pm	Jamie	Illegal Toys	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Adrien	Illegal Toys	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
2pm	Ramiro	Illegal Toys	1975	Chevy	Caprice
2pm	Benito	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sammy	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Galaxie
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1966	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1991	Acura	NSX
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2002	Chevy	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1990	GMC	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2007	Chevy	Suburban
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Honda	Civic
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Cadillac	
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	El Camino
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	2004	Cadillac	Escalade


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 5 2010, 01:30 AM~18233699
> *If you can't open the document...here is the list, but it's hard to read because it won't layout right here....
> Move-In	First Name	Club                Year	Make	Model
> 8am	Jean	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Silverado
> ...




pm has been sent


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops...one change...Cowboys Life will be moving in at 9am...not 8am....also, I had a few names on there that got refunds that day that I forgot to take off. I will have an updated list in a day or so....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops...just realized I didn't put in any forms that I picked up at the last two WEGO stops...I will add them to the list today (don't worry Tino and Simply Stunnin)


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghetto Dreams CC has not heard from your office in regards to our count and confirmation of this re scheduled event , please contact us as soon as possible thanks


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

WOOOOOHOOOO, I just pre registered, I thought i was gonna miss it!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks jon... i am looking forword to the show.. i hope it doesnt snow again


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 4 2010, 11:46 PM~18232392
> *I don't have a pre-reg for the '71 Monte Carlo....
> *


 The one I got at Fair Park was for my 2002 Expedition. Can we just change it to the MC ?...Thanks


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I switched it...


> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Aug 5 2010, 05:59 PM~18239554
> *The one I got at Fair Park was for my 2002 Expedition. Can we just change it to the MC ?...Thanks
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)

can you still register for the show? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

LMPevents.net....only a few spots left....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 5 2010, 10:30 PM~18240996
> *I switched it...
> *



o.k. Thanks a lot !!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*It's official....Dallas has officially sold out....there will be 15 pre-registrations available at Waco...come find me, it's first come first serve. Your car MUST BE ENTERED to pre-register. It will be $30 and include 2 passes. Great deal...hope to see you there!

If you didn't pre-register, arrive on Saturday at 3pm and we will move-in from 3:30 or 4pm until the space is filled. I would guestimate about 30 non-pre-registered will get in (we typically have that many no shows from the pre-registered).*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rules 4 hop????And classes sir????


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 03:11 AM~18272364
> *Rules 4 hop????And classes sir????
> *


THERES NO DOOKY SHOOT CLASSES CABRON!!!! :wow: :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18281360
> *THERES NO DOOKY SHOOT CLASSES CABRON!!!! :wow:  :0
> *


Dam it,Im not goin now then!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Question still stands, what classes and what rules are their sir???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 11 2010, 12:53 AM~18281799
> *Question still stands, what classes and what rules are their sir???
> *


X2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT NEEDING EXTRA WRIST BANDS ???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

kids price?


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i got my ticket. im sKrate!!!! =)


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a question.....Do the people showing cars have a free parking space close to the building on Sunday ? Or where should we park. We will be there all day.

I don't think we should have to pay for parking. Just show your wrist band and go on inside, right ?

Thanks


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Aug 13 2010, 12:52 PM~18302588
> *
> 
> I have a question.....Do the people showing cars have a free parking space close to the building on Sunday ?  Or where should we park.  We will be there all day.
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody have a extra band or soemhin pm me i wanna go


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

INFO ON HOTELS ROOMS??  :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Parking...you'll have to get with Mohammed...we don't control the parking lots

Extra bands...I believe Mohammed will have those as well during setup...just ask someone and we will point you in the right direction.

As for old bands (from March)...they aren't valid. You will be re-issued new bands at move-in for your entries.


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

whats da price for kids? and i pre reg last week, when will i get a move in time or do i just show up on dat saturday?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much to spectateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

as at all stadiums,convention centers or arenas we have no control on parking.the dallas convention center will charge for parking if you get there early you might be able to get a street parking meter.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

AWREADY!!! CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!!! I HOPE IT DONT SNOW!!!! LOL MUCH PROPS WEGO AND 979 THE BEAT!!! THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 12 2010, 06:58 PM~18296718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No rules sir or diffrent catag?no street class?no radical or modified class?Talk to me sir.All these guys come and tear up their cars and they get less money then the show cars.If u gona pay them less atleast have more classes sir.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18305046
> *Parking...you'll have to get with Mohammed...we don't control the parking lots
> 
> Extra bands...I believe Mohammed will have those as well during setup...just ask someone and we will point you in the right direction.
> ...



QUESTION: I got a car who is NOT showing but he still has his paper work and bands, CAN I SWITCH ANOTHER RIDE FOR HIS PLACE?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

HOP RESULTS ARE NOT UPDATED...will update hop tomorrow...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I need any substitutions by tonight...I posted a while back to get me any substitutions...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated Pre-Registration List....
97.9 Pre-Reg List w/ Times


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

See everyone Saturday at setup!!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 17 2010, 01:14 AM~18329824
> *See everyone Saturday at setup!!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


We'll be rolling in early on Sunday morning.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18329844
> *We'll be rolling in early on Sunday morning.
> *


you guys wont be here for the hop?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18329844
> *We'll be rolling in early on Sunday morning.
> *


Whattttt are u tellin me ur gona miss the hop!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 17 2010, 01:21 AM~18329869
> *you guys wont be here for the hop?
> *


We'll be in town Saturday evening, but won't roll into the convention center til Sunday morning since the van is our transportation. We know about the hop and plan on covering it but don't have all the info. What are the details of the hop?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hop starts at 9pm at sam torrez's shop. Be their and we will give another show.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 11:34 PM~18329900
> *Hop starts at 9pm at sam torrez's shop. Be their and we will give another show.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2010, 01:34 AM~18329900
> *Hop starts at 9pm at sam torrez's shop. Be their and we will give another show.
> *


Really? At Sam's shop? No strip club this time?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 11:35 PM~18329905
> *Really? At Sam's shop? No strip club this time?
> *


No but that sounds like a good idea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2010, 01:36 AM~18329910
> *No but that sounds like a good idea :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A couple years ago, they held it at some strip club. Didn't make it last year.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can i give somebody the extra cash to get me a wristband? pm me


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

We'll be there sat early hope to see the hope :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

oOoo cant wait! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

awreadyyyy


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2010, 12:48 AM~18349720
> *awreadyyyy
> *


 :0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

didnt see my name on the list for pre reg. i had already pre reg. the first time when it was in march

Marcos Aguilar -Tiempos Locos- Trike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 20 2010, 01:48 PM~18363556
> *didnt see my name on the list for pre reg. i had already pre reg. the first time when it was in march
> 
> Marcos Aguilar -Tiempos Locos- Trike
> *


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

What's it lookin like!?! :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got extra wristbands. pm me asap to get a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who's Going To The HOP Tonight??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

look good so far!


see everyone tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Aug 21 2010, 01:12 PM~18369731
> *What's it lookin like!?!  :dunno:
> *


it was already packed with cars when we left. outta be a real good show. lotta outta state cars came down.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18372381
> *it was already packed with cars when we left. outta be a real good show. lotta outta state cars came down.
> *


X2.........A LOT OF CARS, A LOT!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

CARS AND BIKES ALL LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:



GOOD LUCK TO ALL...



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18372381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Does n e body have x tra band im in need of 4...how much r da bands n e way for tommrow...call me or txt 214 641 1969


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Low4Life Will Be in Da House Today....*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

can i give somebody the extra cash to get me a wristband? pm me


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18329900
> *Hop starts at 9pm at sam torrez's shop. Be their and we will give another show.
> *


as usual Individuals, Creations and Irving Customz put it down at the hop! :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Please be reminded that this is a very big show and parking is spread out widely that THEFT will happen 

LOCK 

Your car 
Your trailer
Your wheels on your ride
Hide your belongings 
Remove Radars GPS and Cirrius/XM

Especially your wheels LOCK up your wheels
Please do not give anyone any reason to steal from you


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, $Rollin Rich$ 82


:0 :wave: 


see u at the show???


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 22 2010, 10:33 AM~18374904
> *Please be reminded that this is a very big show and parking is spread out widely that THEFT will happen
> 
> LOCK
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18372381
> *it was already packed with cars when we left. outta be a real good show. lotta outta state cars came down.
> *



:0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Cruised out to the 97.9 move-in yesterday to check out the rides, here's a few pix I took...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

pix from yesterday...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

I dunno which class I won, but I took 1st, my daughter was keepin me too ocupied and I only heard my name, any help?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Loco61! I see u! Did u go to the show?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

any have any pics of the black box chevy wit the yellow and black rims?? idk if it was in it but i was told it was.. i need pics,, i did the fiber glassed door panels,,,


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

that Monte with the 28's took the cake...lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Bad aSs show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18378431
> *Bad aSs show
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cant beat an indoor show in this Texas heat!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

beer was cold, hot dogs were great and the cars were bad ass. Great show


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18378193
> *I dunno which class I won, but I took 1st, my daughter was keepin me too ocupied and I only heard my name, any help?
> *


:0

Congrats on whatever the win was Homie. :biggrin:

How's the Club Familia? I haven't seen you vatos in a couple months.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT I heard from my member there that it was a badass show. I plan to be there next year. Thanks to all the Dallas Gente that showed my homie love with his El Camnio "Mi Dios"!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Best beat show I have been to.


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

best show ive been to n a long time!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wheres the pics


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Aug 22 2010, 09:50 PM~18378938
> *TTT I heard from my member there that it was a badass show. I plan to be there next year. Thanks to all the Dallas Gente that showed my homie love with his El Camnio "Mi Dios"!
> *





















is this one it? :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 22 2010, 10:31 PM~18379353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0

That's Nice!!!

JESUS is LORD!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

it was a good show there was alot of good looking rides and congrats to all that showed there rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

More pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 22 2010, 08:51 PM~18379573
> *More pics?? :biggrin:
> *


no more for you. YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT :biggrin: :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18379573
> *More pics?? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Cut N 3's, .:Vato Loco:., jvasquez, juangotti, 214loco, *PRESIDENTEZ, *latinkustoms4ever


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

I didnt get to see all da cars...but had a good time tho...RFFR!


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Man I wish i knew how to upload pics from my phone...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 22 2010, 11:10 PM~18379759
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Cut N 3's, .:Vato Loco:., jvasquez, juangotti, 214loco, PRESIDENTEZ, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...


The homies ride :biggrin: Appreciate the pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 22 2010, 11:14 PM~18379803
> *The homies ride  :biggrin: Appreciate the pic!  :thumbsup:
> *












no problem


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18379664
> *no more for you. YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT  :biggrin:  :0
> *


  I had to work :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 22 2010, 11:21 PM~18379861
> * I had to work :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

All I can say is that it was a Bad Azz Car Show! Got a chance to see ICE CUBE up close tearing up the stage, Thanks for the media pass John Chuck! The best show of the year! All the car clubs were looking good !


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Despite some issues we had prior to the show and a few this morning upon arrival..
we had a great time and the show turned out to be better than expected.

It was a good crowd, great cars and bikes...and I enjoyed hangin with all the homies.


Hope everyone enjoyed today as well.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*That was a bad a$$ show  4 those who missed it :twak: :buttkick: I just hope I can I have my ride in next years...Njoy the pics* :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*N some more...  *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up streetseen weres the hop vidsLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:08 AM~18380265
> *Whats up streetseen weres the hop vidsLOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dang homie... give a meskin a chance to arrive at the casa would ya? LOL


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 22 2010, 10:19 PM~18380354
> *Dang homie... give a meskin a chance to arrive at the casa would ya? LOL
> *


Ok i forgive u this time !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh:








:roflmao:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKED LIKE A BADASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

JUST WANNA SAY THE SHOW WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!!!MANY RIDES FROM OUT OF TOWN SHOWD LUV 2 D-TOWN,,MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!
SOC,
LOWLYFE C.C. PREZ.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18380610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWGG...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 22 2010, 11:55 PM~18380610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS SOC..... YALL DID GOOD I KEPT HEARING CANDY CANE CUSTOMS..I WAS LIKE DAMMNN...LOL..


CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 02:34 AM~18381190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Six fo' looks good Joe!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 23 2010, 01:37 AM~18381197
> *Six fo' looks good Joe!
> *


Thx homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

thx Chad for recording


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...t=979hop018.mp4


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

86' AND STILL NOT ON BUMPER :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 05:51 AM~18381645
> *86' AND STILL NOT ON BUMPER :0  :0
> *


Its still not enought though.Ask the juges what they saw the secound time around 90+.      :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 05:51 AM~18381645
> *86' AND STILL NOT ON BUMPER :0  :0
> *


Matter a fact by that pic its in the 70s first blue line is 90 playa!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DONT FORGET I DONT HAVE WEIGHT LIKE YOU DO AND YOU NEVER GOT CLOSE TO 90 SORRY O FORGOT THOSE ARE SAM WORKER THEY ARE GOING TO GIVE IT TO YOU NO MATTER LIKE THEY SAID 87 YOU HIT BUMPER THE JUDGE SAID IT YOU SAID ARE YOU SURE DONT CRY ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: AND THE REASON WE DIDNT SAY SHIT THAT NIGHT BECAUSE SAM ASKED US TO KEEP IT COOL THATS THE REASON SO IF YOU DONT KNOW SHUT UP ASK IF YOU WANT TO GO ASK YOUR DADDY (SAM) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 07:19 AM~18381577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bAHAHAAHAHAAH you can here Isela at 3:03


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 09:11 AM~18381924
> *bAHAHAAHAHAAH you can here Isela at 3:03
> *




ha! yep i hear the Kidd on there too...lol!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 06:48 AM~18381796
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: AND THE REASON WE DIDNT SAY SHIT THAT NIGHT BECAUSE SAM ASKED US TO KEEP IT COOL THATS THE REASON SO IF YOU DONT  KNOW SHUT UP ASK IF YOU WANT TO GO ASK YOUR DADDY (SAM) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam we wernt told anythg so whos daddy did u say he was?If u guys have to be told to keep it down or keep it kool then who has the issues u guys or us.If this is the case then maybe u should hush hush before they ban u sir.LOl :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: If sam is my daddy, then im ur dady,so u ready to learn how to hop lil jr


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know not everything was perfect (shoot...the show was 6 months late!)...but I wanted to thank everyone for coming out and being patient. We had over 450 rides out there (our biggest Dallas show ever). Hopefully, we will see some of you up in Tulsa on Sept 12th and at some of the remaining 2010 WEGO Tour stops...

Thanks again for making it an incredible show!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> :wow:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 23 2010, 09:30 AM~18382026
> *I know not everything was perfect (shoot...the show was 6 months late!)...but I wanted to thank everyone for coming out and being patient.  We had over 450 rides out there (our biggest Dallas show ever).  Hopefully, we will see some of you up in Tulsa on Sept 12th and at some of the remaining 2010 WEGO Tour stops...
> 
> Thanks again for making it an incredible show!
> *


I also want to think everybody for coming to the show and having a goodtime with friends and family, see everybody in two weeks :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 23 2010, 07:42 AM~18382101
> *I also want to think everybody for coming to the show and having a goodtime with friends and family, see everybody in two weeks :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


What ever, im tired of ur lip !!!! Just playin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 23 2010, 08:42 AM~18382101
> *I also want to think everybody for coming to the show and having a goodtime with friends and family, see everybody in two weeks :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18381749
> *DONT FORGET I DONT HAVE WEIGHT LIKE YOU DO AND YOU NEVER GOT CLOSE TO 90 SORRY O FORGOT THOSE ARE SAM WORKER THEY ARE GOING TO GIVE IT TO YOU NO MATTER LIKE THEY SAID 87 YOU HIT BUMPER  THE JUDGE SAID IT YOU SAID ARE YOU SURE DONT CRY ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you mean if we went we would have won agian. :biggrin: :biggrin: 95 is the number you all need when you get there holla. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 23 2010, 01:30 PM~18381731
> *Matter a fact by that pic its in the 70s first blue line is 90 playa!!!!
> *


I'll keep it real in the video it goes higher it's about 4 inches under the blue line so that would be 86,but please stop the bullshit theres weight in there.  Either way texas is coming with some heat in the hopp game.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

And thanks again to Sam Torres for hosting the hop for us...he always puts it down. I wanted to make it, but I spent all night judging....thanks again Sam!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 23 2010, 07:42 AM~18382101
> *I also want to think everybody for coming to the show and having a goodtime with friends and family, see everybody in two weeks :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


SPELL CHECK HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 08:20 AM~18382355
> *I'll keep it real in the video it goes higher it's about 4 inches under the blue line so that would be 86,but please stop the bullshit theres weight in there.  Either way texas is coming with some heat in the hopp game.
> *












:wow: 90''


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 10:41 AM~18382495
> *SPELL CHECK HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for pointing that owt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 03:45 PM~18382531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No i'm talking about that green cutty,i know the beast does right around 90,actually looks alittle under the blue i'd say 88 89 unless it flexed higher then in this pic? 

Now this is 94-95 like i said you need alittle more then holla. :biggrin: 









pic from the odb KC show.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 08:45 AM~18382531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like 80 to me lol just saying it so the owner of the green bugger gets happy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 04:01 PM~18382651
> *that looks like 80 to me lol just saying it so the owner of the green bugger gets happy :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Take it easy on em homie.they did do 86 in a clean ass car gotta give them some props. :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Aug 22 2010, 10:33 PM~18380464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That drop top LS was there ! Thats a bad mofo .


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 09:04 AM~18382671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Take it easy on em homie.they did do 86 in a clean ass car gotta give them some props. :biggrin:
> *


on the real homie this guys dont know how to win or how to lose the always complaint about this about that so just to show you we dont care if we win or we lose as long as we there fuck it  :biggrin: and cesar is wrong the first blue line is 91 i built that stick :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 04:10 PM~18382713
> *on the real homie this guys dont know how to win or how to lose the always complaint about this about that so just to show you we dont care if we win or we lose as long as we there fuck it   :biggrin:  and cesar is wrong the first blue line is 91 i built that stick :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: I got ya,well then it's 90 for sure. :biggrin: You know all the fighting just kills it,you'll have good days and bad days in this game it's all in fun we all luv the same thing.  We are just better at it then most. :0 :0 :0 

Alittle shit talking don't hurt nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 09:12 AM~18382733
> *:0  :biggrin: I got ya,well then it's 90 for sure. :biggrin: You know all the fighting just kills it,you'll have good days and bad days in this game it's all in fun we all luv the same thing.  We are just better at it then most. :0  :0  :0
> 
> Alittle shit talking don't hurt nothing. :biggrin:
> *


not triping at all the shit talking comes for free as long as it doesnt turn into more than shit talking is all good  :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, 214RIDERZ, jorgetellez, eriks66, project 79, regal_swaga, 8t4mc, artisticdream63, 88' Cutlass, Lil_Jesse, CESAR84, 214monte

QUE ONDA WEY?


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 05:49 AM~18381531
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SAME AS LAST SHOW,,, LOW TURNOUT, VERY FEW PEOPLE AT SHOW...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LAST MINUTE ISSUES ALMOST CAUSED ME TO NOT MAKE IT BUT WE GOT MY RIDE THERE AND IT WAS A BAD AZZ TURN OUT ..... 


2 WEEKS LATER, WE DOING IT AGAIN !!!


HOPEFULLY WITHOUT THE ISSUES !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

great show :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looked like a badass show... :cheesy:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Glad to hear it turn on!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 22 2010, 10:10 PM~18379759
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Cut N 3's, .:Vato Loco:., jvasquez, juangotti, 214loco, PRESIDENTEZ, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Up close and personal with Rollin' Malo


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 23 2010, 12:07 PM~18383227
> *LAST MINUTE ISSUES ALMOST CAUSED ME TO NOT MAKE IT BUT WE GOT MY RIDE THERE AND IT WAS A BAD AZZ TURN OUT .....
> 2 WEEKS LATER, WE DOING IT AGAIN !!!
> HOPEFULLY WITHOUT THE ISSUES !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

The guts of Rollin' Malo...


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18383493
> *Up close and personal with Rollin' Malo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bad ass pic


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

"Tlaloc" God of Rain


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 11:46 AM~18383547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Bad ass pic
> *



Thanks!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

It's all in the details......


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:27 PM~18383380
> *Glad to hear it turn on!
> *


 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:05 PM~18383208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: huh that's whats up I see you got some good shoots of some nice cars so y'all like my homie 59 impala from latin kustoms hell yeah that's how we roll the car show was a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 PM~18383178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: dallas tx y'all put on a good car show yesterday hell yea alots of nice customs rides be on da look out 4 the next los magnificos customs car show n houston tx sunday dec  da 5


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 PM~18383688
> *It's all in the details......
> 
> 
> ...


nice fisheye.. been wantin to get a lense like that


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18382680
> *:thumbsup: That drop top LS was there ! Thats a bad mofo .
> *


oh yeah (oh my god 86! ware the fuck is your car fool :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 06:38 AM~18381506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea I see you took a pic of my car that's what's up I got da 85 cadillac fleetwood brougham da green 1 I had so much fun n dallad can't wait 2 go back I love out of town car shows latin kustoms line up was lookin good all the way from pasadena tx 2 rep latin kustoms #1 ese


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 23 2010, 12:30 PM~18384367
> *oh  yeah (oh my god 86! ware the fuck is your car fool :biggrin:
> *


Just sitting in spares the sales on the fruit stand have been real slow !! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Aug 23 2010, 02:15 PM~18384252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























































see yall in houston! :cheesy:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

:0 :wow: 


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 02:16 PM~18384769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

got some short lil clips from hop...sorry im no pro and my phone dont have flash...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show some bikes


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 08:57 AM~18382616
> *No i'm talking about that green cutty,i know the beast does right around 90,actually looks alittle under the blue i'd say 88 89 unless it flexed higher then in this pic?
> 
> Now this is 94-95 like i said you need alittle more then holla. :biggrin:
> ...


If that wide wht line is 95 then ur white wall got 95 so ur probly closer to 91 92 but its cool shit fabein the car looks stuck,please post a vid LOl jus jokin homie.Lookin forward to the day u com back down so we can do it agin.Now remember this aint no fashion show so put all the make up u want on them rides it dont give u anymor inches.Were all their to hop sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 03:16 PM~18384769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB PASADENA TX. THAT'S HOW WE ROLL. *** ONE STATE *** ONE CITY *** ONE CHAPTER *** WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME N DALLAS TX HOMIE ME MY SELF I WANT 2 GO BACK :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:07 PM~18383235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :no:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:07 PM~18383235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 23 2010, 08:44 PM~18385010
> *If that wide wht line is 95 then ur white wall got 95 so ur probly closer to 91 92 but its cool shit fabein the car looks stuck,please post a vid LOl jus jokin homie.Lookin forward to the day u com back down so we can do it agin.Now remember this aint no fashion show so put all the make up u want on them rides it dont give u anymor inches.Were all their to hop sir :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You don't even run white walls so how would you know. :0 :biggrin: they gave us 94 at the show,but either way it's higher and cleaner and on low rideing wheels.So we win in all areas.And your right it don't give you more inches but it gives you more respect,for doing it right.  :biggrin: And no hopped it alot no more sticking. :0 :biggrin: You'll see soon.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 06:26 AM~18381473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 04:21 PM~18385307
> *You don't even run white walls so how would you know. :0  :biggrin: they gave us 94 at the show,but either way it's higher and cleaner and on low rideing wheels.So we win in all areas.And your right it don't give you more inches but it gives you more respect,for doing it right.   :biggrin: And no hopped it alot no more sticking. :0  :biggrin: You'll see soon.
> *


I thought all thier cars had white walls!! Dirty but still white walls!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 23 2010, 03:44 PM~18385010
> *If that wide wht line is 95 then ur white wall got 95 so ur probly closer to 91 92
> *


Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner). For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:










d represents the size of the film (or sensor) in the direction measured. For example, for film that is 36 mm wide, d = 36 mm would be used to obtain the horizontal angle of view. Because this is a trigonometric function, the angle of view does not vary quite linearly with the reciprocal of the focal length. However, except for wide-angle lenses, it is reasonable to approximate radians or degrees. So if you do the calculation right its actual about 96. Let me know if you guys need any help with the equision.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM homie you like undercover brother of MATH :biggrin: :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18385480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accounting is what I do and lowriding is what i love


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 04:55 PM~18385565
> *Its G14 classified, prospect.  Once you graduate you'll get it
> Accounting is what I do and lowriding is what i love
> *


G14 classified sounds gay but its kool!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 08:45 AM~18382531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if this are not white walls i dont know what to say and the 155/80/13's on top of that real lowrider wheels :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 02:55 PM~18385565
> *Its G14 classified, prospect.  Once you graduate you'll get it
> Accounting is what I do and lowriding is what i love
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: it all comes down to you dont have a clue of what the fuck you just said :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 22 2010, 10:31 PM~18379353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea buddy! He's put alotta heart into that ride! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 09:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


it means they would get clowned. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 10:02 PM~18385649
> *if this are not white walls i dont know what to say and the 155/80/13's on top of that real lowrider wheels :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My bad they just dirty as fuck.Still barley 90. :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 03:09 PM~18385698
> *My bad they just dirty as fuck.Still barley 90. :0
> *


they are :biggrin: and on 13's so who is got real lowriding wheels :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 10:15 PM~18385749
> *they are  :biggrin: and on 13's so who is got real lowriding wheels :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You got me,the wheels are right but everything else is wrong. :biggrin: :0  Clean them freaking whitewalls.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 23 2010, 04:59 PM~18385615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 08:11 PM~18387362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that's what's up ice club


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 03:02 PM~18385649
> *if this are not white walls i dont know what to say and the 155/80/13's on top of that real lowrider wheels :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: lowrider wheels


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18387362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18387362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Aug 23 2010, 11:37 AM~18382960
> *SAME AS LAST SHOW,,, LOW TURNOUT, VERY FEW PEOPLE AT SHOW...
> *


What show were you at that was a huge show


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 23 2010, 09:46 PM~18389189
> *What show were you at that was a huge show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: show was indoors not in parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 23 2010, 09:46 PM~18389189
> *What show were you at that was a huge show
> *


X2 THERE WAS PEOPLE STILL TRYING TO GET IN UP UNTIL THE END

THAT PLACE WAS PACKED


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

BUT</span> is it hard to acquire (pay) for a bigger than normal space.. I seen so many people disrepecting cars..Especially parents that weren't watching their kids climb in n out of cars/ climb over n under cars...It was bad.. N I just think that with a larger space that it would help in preventing this..  What are the requirements in obtaining a larger spot...[/b]</span>


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


I concor dr. LOL Now thats what im talkin bout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 23 2010, 10:33 PM~18389771
> *BUT</span> is it hard to acquire (pay) for a bigger than normal space.. I seen so many people disrepecting cars..Especially parents that weren't watching their kids climb in n out of cars/ climb over n under cars...It was bad.. N I just think that with a larger space that it would help in preventing this..   What are the requirements in obtaining a larger spot...*</span>
> [/b]


X2 kids runing wild, chicks getting in cars to take pics, but I did see people ask owners do u mind if we take a pic with ur car, but some would just jump in the car and snap pics...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 03:09 PM~18385698
> *My bad they just dirty as fuck.Still barley 90. :0
> *


Well ul be in the seventys if u had 13s shit it mite not even work,U need those big tires for that car to work!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18385465
> *Because the picture was taken from a corner about 4 degrees below the actual horizon point of view it needs to be measured horizontally (from the left to right edge of the frame), vertically (from the top to bottom of the frame), or diagonally (from one corner of the frame to its opposite corner).  For a lens projecting a rectilinear image, the angle of view (α) can be calculated from the chosen dimension (d), and effective focal length (f) as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE I THINK YOU LOST EVERYBODY AT (BECAUSE)......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 23 2010, 10:33 PM~18389771
> *BUT</span> is it hard to acquire (pay) for a bigger than normal space.. I seen so many people disrepecting cars..Especially parents that weren't watching their kids climb in n out of cars/ climb over n under cars...It was bad.. N I just think that with a larger space that it would help in preventing this..   What are the requirements in obtaining a larger spot...*</span>
> [/b]


THAT IS WHAT DISPLAYS ARE FOR AS WELL. TO TAPE, ROPE OR, CHAIN THE CAR OFF FROM THE SPECTATORS.

HOW COULD YOU ASK FOR A LARGER VENUE? THAT WAS THE LARGEST ALL INDOOR SHOW I HAD BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2010, 11:16 PM~18390203
> *THAT IS WHAT DISPLAYS ARE FOR AS WELL. TO TAPE, ROPE OR, CHAIN THE CAR OFF FROM THE SPECTATORS.
> 
> HOW COULD YOU ASK FOR A LARGER VENUE? THAT WAS THE LARGEST ALL INDOOR SHOW I HAD BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME
> *


Didn't stop people from getting in to take pics, I walked around the show like 4 or 5 times and seen people go under or hop over the rope just to take pics, people just don't have repect for the owners of the rides man, plain and simple not sayin everyone just them few


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 11:05 AM~18383208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW YOU DID GET PICS.....LOL J/K

GIRL THOSE LAST FEW CARS FROM LATINKUSTOMS ARE NICE!....I LOVE TO SEE THEIR LINEUP......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Aug 23 2010, 11:07 PM~18390100
> *SAY HOMIE I THINK YOU LOST EVERYBODY AT (BECAUSE)......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 23 2010, 11:20 PM~18390242
> *Didn't stop people from getting in to take pics, I walked around the show like 4 or 5 times and seen people go under or hop over the rope just to take pics, people just don't have repect for the owners of the rides man, plain and simple not sayin everyone just them few
> *


YEAH I KNOW THAT SHIT GOES ON...THAT'S WHY I DO MOST OF MY WALKING AROUND ON SATURDAY AND SHOW TIME TRY STAY CLOSE TO OUR CARS OR AT LEAST MAKE SURE WE GOT PEOPLE AROUND BEFORE I GO FOR A WALK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 23 2010, 10:02 PM~18389376
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: show was indoors not in parking lot :biggrin:
> *


exactly! It felt good to finally clean and detail my car in a AC building not in the sun finally. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 12:20 AM~18390635
> *exactly! It felt good to finally clean and detail my car in a AC building not in the sun finally. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME W/T 64 WAS AT AN INDOOR SHOW :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 23 2010, 11:20 PM~18390242
> *Didn't stop people from getting in to take pics, I walked around the show like 4 or 5 times and seen people go under or hop over the rope just to take pics, people just don't have repect for the owners of the rides man, plain and simple not sayin everyone just them few
> *


I seen some parents let their little kid sit in the candy blue convertible regal with all the gold. They had their little girl sit in the car and then started taking pics. :0 I was like hell naw, u dont do that shit :nono:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 12:22 AM~18390655
> *I seen some parents let their little kid sit in the candy blue convertible regal with all the gold. They had their little girl sit in the car and then started taking pics. :0  I was like hell naw, u dont do that shit :nono:
> *


That's just plain ignorant people. They don't know how much we spend moneywise and timewise 2 make rides look good :angry: :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 06:38 AM~18381506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2010, 11:22 PM~18390655
> *I seen some parents let their little kid sit in the candy blue convertible regal with all the gold. They had their little girl sit in the car and then started taking pics. :0  I was like hell naw, u dont do that shit :nono:
> *



Not only the kids were doing it but even grown folks were jumping displays
and tryin to sit in the rides to take pictures .... and then when they were told it 
couldn't happen, they would get pissed and start talkin sh^t .......


AND to top it all off , someone broke my mirror for display I just bought the day before !!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 12:26 AM~18390293
> *WOW   YOU DID GET PICS.....LOL  J/K
> 
> GIRL THOSE LAST FEW CARS FROM LATINKUSTOMS ARE NICE!....I LOVE TO SEE THEIR LINEUP......
> *



:yes:  in between the beers i did get some pics :cheesy: multitask 


Latin Kustoms lineup was awesome


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 07:38 AM~18391592
> *:yes: in between the beers i did get some pics  :cheesy: multitask
> Latin Kustoms lineup was awesome  </span>
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 07:41 AM~18391600
> *:0
> *


 :uh: 


:sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 07:47 AM~18391614
> *:uh:
> :sprint:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

These are my pics. Same cars, different angles :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

The Majestics lineup...






























































































































































































Quality pics brought to you by THE PANTHER!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Slick Panther...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 06:40 AM~18391798
> *Nice Pics Slick Panther...
> *


You ALREADY know!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 08:06 AM~18391664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How the f did we miss this???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Quality pics brought to you by THE PANTHER!

:biggrin: my knee-gro!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2010, 11:22 PM~18390655
> *I seen some parents let their little kid sit in the candy blue convertible regal with all the gold. They had their little girl sit in the car and then started taking pics. :0  I was like hell naw, u dont do that shit :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Who brings a dildo to a car show?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 06:38 AM~18391592
> *:yes: multitask
> Latin Kustoms lineup was awesome  </span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18391933
> *Who brings a dildo to a car show??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 APPARENTLY WESTSIDE,.......THEY SAY THEY DO IT BIG BUT DAMN,...... :0 

LMAO...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 09:50 AM~18392111
> *APPARENTLY WESTSIDE,.......THEY SAY THEY DO IT BIG BUT  DAMN,...... :0
> 
> LMAO...
> *


I guess so!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 09:50 AM~18392111
> *APPARENTLY WESTSIDE,.......THEY SAY THEY DO IT BIG BUT  DAMN,...... :0
> 
> LMAO...
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 09:47 AM~18392094
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 07:38 AM~18391592
> *:yes:  in between the beers i did get some pics  :cheesy: multitask
> Latin Kustoms lineup was awesome
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 07:16 AM~18391933
> *Who brings a dildo to a car show??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Ive seen some shit at shows but that tops it. That takes a freak to a hole new level :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A-1's FORDS_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 AM~18392278
> *Ive seen some shit at shows but that tops it. That takes a freak to a hole new level  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


U GOTTA REDO UR SIGNATURE HOMIE


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

The WHORE HOUSE had all the bitches around... Lol


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 08:50 AM~18392111
> *APPARENTLY WESTSIDE,.......THEY SAY THEY DO IT BIG BUT  DAMN,...... :0
> 
> LMAO...
> *



Crazy ass!! Lol


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 09:31 AM~18392354
> *The WHORE HOUSE had all the bitches around... Lol
> *


I C :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 24 2010, 09:12 AM~18392239
> *Thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 



I had never seen the blue hardtop......the Imp, its gorgeous, but yeah yalls cars are really nce.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18392366
> *Crazy ass!! Lol
> *



NAH , THATS YALL OVER THERE NEW FINE ARTS AND SHIT ..LMAO


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18391933
> *Who brings a dildo to a car show??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I have no clue! They even brought a 380! What they don't search them because they're snowbunnies? WTF! Lol


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 09:41 AM~18392445
> *I have no clue! They even brought a 380! What they don't search them because they're snowbunnies? WTF! Lol
> *


GOOD THING NOBODY TALKED SHIT CAUSE THEY WERNT FUKIN AROUND LOL


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 04:42 AM~18381513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad someone post pics of my car, I forgot my camera on Sunday.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 09:37 AM~18392410
> *NAH , THATS YALL OVER THERE  NEW FINE ARTS AND SHIT ..LMAO
> *



What everrrrrrrrr!! Lol


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 24 2010, 08:28 AM~18392338
> *U GOTTA REDO UR SIGNATURE HOMIE
> *


 I did Put the I instead of the e. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18392468
> *my eyes have never open that wide? When Daphine showed it to me..i was so happy!! Lol
> *



OK WESTSIDE... :uh:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 24 2010, 09:42 AM~18392455
> *GOOD THING NOBODY TALKED SHIT CAUSE THEY WERNT FUKIN AROUND  LOL
> *



Well some girl sat inside the car and she was about to get hit with the dildo! LOL..


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 10:57 AM~18392544
> *OK WESTSIDE... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 AM~18391664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 AM~18392580
> *Well some girl sat inside the car and she was about to get hit with the dildo! LOL..
> *


LMAO


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 24 2010, 06:49 AM~18391827
> *How the f did we miss this???
> *


I sure didn't lol!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 24 2010, 06:59 AM~18391863
> *Quality pics brought to you by THE PANTHER!
> 
> :biggrin:  my knee-gro!
> *


I'm gonna post our pics in our topic on my break today :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A-1's FORDS_@Aug 24 2010, 08:18 AM~18392278
> *Ive seen some shit at shows but that tops it. That takes a freak to a hole new level  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


She even had it hangin off of the bel-air hood emblem :roflmao:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 09:34 AM~18392780
> *She even had it hangin off of the bel-air hood emblem :roflmao:
> *


 some bad ass pics
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A-1's FORDS (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 09:34 AM~18392780
> *She even had it hangin off of the bel-air hood emblem :roflmao:
> *


 That head hunter looks like a pro I need her on my team. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 AM~18392757
> *I sure didn't lol!
> *


Good timing amigo. We got a picture of the club as well and didn't see the baby's are anywhere.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 24 2010, 08:49 AM~18391827
> *How the f did we miss this???
> *












Yeah the chic in the 3rd pic looks like she can take that like a champ LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 24 2010, 09:03 AM~18392580
> *Well some girl sat inside the car and she was about to get hit with the dildo! LOL..
> *



DAMN !! SHE WAS ABOUT TO GET "FUCKD' UP" ?!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

And


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2010, 12:22 AM~18390655
> *I seen some parents let their little kid sit in the candy blue convertible regal with all the gold. They had their little girl sit in the car and then started taking pics. :0  I was like hell naw, u dont do that shit :nono:
> *


At the hop Saturday I went to my car and people were using my freshly painted lincoln as a table  and your car was the only car I touched and that's only cuz u almost chopped my head off :wow: :0 haha nah u dropped the back and I didn't want ur tunk to slam shut so I caught it :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18390203
> *THAT IS WHAT DISPLAYS ARE FOR AS WELL. TO TAPE, ROPE OR, CHAIN THE CAR OFF FROM THE SPECTATORS.
> 
> HOW COULD YOU ASK FOR A LARGER VENUE? THAT WAS THE LARGEST ALL INDOOR SHOW I HAD BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME
> *


*When I was asking about a larger space/spot, I was referring to the individual space..I think normal it is 10x20 but I wanted to know what the requirements were to reserve a 20x20 space...  At least with a bigger space for your car it may give you a little bit more reaction time to tell the individual to step the hell back..*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 24 2010, 10:35 AM~18392394
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I had never seen the blue hardtop......the Imp,  its gorgeous, but yeah yalls cars are really nce.
> *


THANK YOU!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 12:42 PM~18394123
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: slickpanther, The Truth, 2DR '84, DIRTYSANCHEZ423




What up dirty. Aren't you glad you stepped aside so I can take those pics of your glasshouse


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 03:14 PM~18394880
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: slickpanther, The Truth, 2DR '84, DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> What up dirty. Aren't you glad you stepped aside so I can take those pics of your glasshouse
> ...


NO DOUBT THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18391933
> *Who brings a dildo to a car show??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND A .380
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


REAL HEAT AND FAKE MEAT!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2010, 04:12 PM~18394868
> *:|
> *


 :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 23 2010, 11:26 PM~18390293
> *WOW  YOU DID GET PICS.....LOL  J/K
> 
> GIRL THOSE LAST FEW CARS FROM LATINKUSTOMS ARE NICE!....I LOVE TO SEE THEIR LINEUP......
> *



Thanks for the props.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 06:38 AM~18391592
> *:yes:  in between the beers i did get some pics  :cheesy: multitask
> Latin Kustoms lineup was awesome
> *



Thank you also.   :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2010, 06:07 PM~18396322
> *Thanks for the props.. :biggrin:
> *


...YOUR VERY WELCOME. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2010, 07:08 PM~18396332
> *Thank you also.    :biggrin:
> *




 ya welcome homie! :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: slabrider93, DKM ATX, Latin Thug, NoCaddyLikeMine, frm80
whats up ZAR :wave:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*DALLAS WEGO 2010*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

playamade, slickpanther, hittin back bumper, mrouija

wasup snoop


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 03:07 AM~18400438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KLEANS A$$ SNAPS HOMIE ... FROM ALL ANGLES !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2010, 07:32 AM~18400658
> *KLEANS A$$ SNAPS HOMIE ... FROM ALL ANGLES !!!!
> *


*THANKS BRO!!!  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 05:09 AM~18400444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Man Hugito... I didn't even know you went to the show. You should have come up to me and said hello!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 25 2010, 01:08 PM~18402699
> *Man Hugito... I didn't even know you went to the show. You should have come up to me and said hello!
> *


NEVER SAW YOU BRO, MY WIFEY SPOTTED YOU ONE TIME BUT I WAS AWAY SNAPPING SOME PICS. EVEN DROPPED BY YOUR BOOTH A FEW TIMES Y NADA. DID YOU MAKE IT TO OUR LINE UP?</span>[/b]


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 01:17 PM~18402790
> *NEVER SAW YOU BRO, MY WIFEY SPOTTED YOU ONE TIME BUT I WAS AWAY SNAPPING SOME PICS. EVEN DROPPED BY YOUR BOOTH A FEW TIMES Y NADA. DID YOU MAKE IT TO OUR LINE UP?</span>*
> [/b]


You know this bro.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 25 2010, 04:56 PM~18404548
> *You know this bro.
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 05:04 AM~18400429
> *DALLAS WEGO 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea that's what the fuck I'm talkin bout homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Unlimited CC New Impala... Its my current Fave.... Ol Man Danny knows how to make a clean ride...



Props!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

any one know who won out between the Malo and the orange Regal?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

damn miss a good show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Rollin Malo came in first for Overall Car....the orange Regal came in 2nd...and Grape Crush from Low4Life came in 3rd....


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Need to find the owners of these rides:

If you know how to contact them, please have them pm us ASAP. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 27 2010, 05:54 PM~18423264
> *Need to find the owners of these rides:
> 
> If you know how to contact them, please have them pm us ASAP. Thanks guys.
> ...


the green one is ghetto dreams cc and the rest are kings cc. I have the contact info for the prez from kings if you want pm me your contact info and I'll contact him. He isn't on lay it low.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WERE ARE ALL MY DALLAS COWBOY FAN'S AT TODAYS FOOT BALL GAME COWBOYS VS TEXANS N HOUSTON TX


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 27 2010, 06:54 PM~18423264
> *Need to find the owners of these rides:
> 
> If you know how to contact them, please have them pm us ASAP. Thanks guys.
> ...


Behind that green suv I see my club an my green fleetwood holdin it dwn :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 28 2010, 12:48 PM~18427864
> *WERE ARE ALL MY DALLAS COWBOY FAN'S AT TODAYS FOOT BALL GAME COWBOYS VS TEXANS N HOUSTON TX
> *


Cowboys :buttkick: :buttkick: texans :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ur ride looks clean homie


----------



## nikolekan (Aug 20, 2010)

I do not doubt it.


----------



## hatterr (May 8, 2010)

4 da record, God of Rain would of taken best of show if it wasn't for all da haters crying 2 troy or candyman about da challenge we had....but y nag about it now, wuts done is done!!! but for any1 dats building a car in da radical category make sure ur car starts n operates..... so we won't go thru dis again "rules r rules"


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hatterr_@Aug 28 2010, 07:21 PM~18429942
> *4 da record,  God of Rain would of taken best of show if it wasn't for all da haters crying 2 troy or candyman about da challenge we had....but y nag about it now,  wuts done is done!!!  but for any1 dats building a car in da radical category make sure ur car starts n operates.....  so we won't go thru dis again    "rules r rules"
> *


Dam homie what happen,didnt hear bout the story on this issue!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 28 2010, 02:52 PM~18428184
> *:0
> Cowboys :buttkick:  :buttkick: texans  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ur ride looks clean homie
> *


Thank you homie....well my cowboys didn't take the win yesterday but next month when its da 4real game oh yeah


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 28 2010, 02:52 PM~18428184
> *:0
> Cowboys :buttkick:  :buttkick: texans  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ur ride looks clean homie
> *


Boy it feels good to be a Texans fan today. All the BS we have to hear all year long from Cowboys fans... it's good to serve it up to them nice and hot every now and then!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hatterr_@Aug 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18429942
> *4 da record,  God of Rain would of taken best of show if it wasn't for all da haters crying 2 troy or candyman about da challenge we had....but y nag about it now,  wuts done is done!!!  but for any1 dats building a car in da radical category make sure ur car starts n operates.....  so we won't go thru dis again    "rules r rules"
> *



Not that I know shit about those radical cars but I always thought it was mandatory 'start drive and stop' for any of them cars.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 09:23 AM~18432371
> *Boy it feels good to be a Texans fan today. All the BS we have to hear all year long from Cowboys fans... it's good to serve it up to them nice and hot every now and then!
> *


All I can say we gettin our 6th superbowl win this yr! :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 29 2010, 11:57 AM~18432792
> *All I can say we gettin our 6th superbowl win this yr! :biggrin:
> *


I don't doubt you guys can make it, but it will come after a loss in Houston on the 26th of September.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hatterr_@Aug 28 2010, 07:21 PM~18429942
> *4 da record,  God of Rain would of taken best of show if it wasn't for all da haters crying 2 troy or candyman about da challenge we had....but y nag about it now,  wuts done is done!!!  but for any1 dats building a car in da radical category make sure ur car starts n operates.....  so we won't go thru dis again    "rules r rules"
> *


both of mine coming out run very well


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WTF


----------



## R.O. JuleZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CORONA TIME :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 10:59 AM~18432802
> *I don't doubt you guys can make it, but it will come after a loss in Houston on the 26th of September.
> *


I ain't gonna happen my friend you'll c the cowboys in real action then so don't get ur hopes up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 29 2010, 02:31 PM~18433582
> *I ain't gonna happen my friend you'll c the cowboys in real action then so don't get ur hopes up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have 3 dinners riding on that game. I'm gonna be one fat mofo the following week.. That's all I gotta say


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 01:42 PM~18433638
> *I have 3 dinners riding on that game. I'm gonna be one fat mofo the following week.. That's all I gotta say
> *


U wanna make it 4 dinners u have 2 pay? :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 29 2010, 02:44 PM~18433647
> *U wanna make it 4 dinners u have 2 pay? :biggrin:
> *


I don't know you cuz... How do I know you're gonna come through when you lose? Plus I'm in Houston.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 02:11 PM~18433758
> *I don't know you cuz... How do I know you're gonna come through when you lose? Plus I'm in Houston.
> *


Paypal!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave: What's good Jay.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 03:19 PM~18433792
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
> :wave: What's good Jay.
> *


What it do Felix?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hatterr+Aug 28 2010, 07:14 PM~18429911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 01:22 PM~18433803
> *What it do Felix?
> *


Still on the boat, waiting to get off for my Vegas vacation. :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 03:28 PM~18433825
> *Still on the boat, waiting to get off for my Vegas vacation. :biggrin:
> *


We head to Vegas in November for Sema... Just a few weeks after your vacation.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18433873
> *We head to Vegas in November for Sema... Just a few weeks after your vacation.
> *


I have always wanted to go to SEMA. Can you hook a Mexican up? :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 03:51 PM~18433906
> *I have always wanted to go to SEMA. Can you hook a Mexican up? :biggrin:
> *


With what? lol. I think anyone can get in.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> it looks like it run to me :dunno:


----------



## hatterr (May 8, 2010)

wuz up streetseen, i was gonna register for ur magazines in da dallas show, but i really didn't have time. where can i register bro?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hatterr_@Aug 29 2010, 04:07 PM~18433982
> *wuz up streetseen,  i was gonna register for ur magazines in da dallas show,  but i really didn't have time. where can i register bro?
> *


<a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>

Thanks for the support amigo.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 08:36 AM~18432426
> *Not that I know shit about those radical cars but I always thought it was mandatory 'start drive and stop' for any of them cars.
> *


Yep that was the LRM rules to be a champ. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yesont know if its differnt now days


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 29 2010, 01:58 PM~18433933
> *With what? lol. I think anyone can get in.
> *


I thought it was for like dealers and shop owners only. I was not aware that anyone could go. Thanks a lot Jay.  lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18434086
> *wining by a challenge is not a win to me, That is true, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. All you can do is hope you got what it takes to beat the other guy.  *


----------



## hatterr (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 03:42 PM~18434538
> * That is true, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. All you can do is hope you got what it takes to beat the other guy.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18434086
> *wining by a challenge is not a win to me, to have the best car is a win to me
> *


Its ok bro thats pretty much the only way he was gonna win by protesting. Its sad that he had to do that to take a win :nono: :nono:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

They're both Rollerz, right?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 29 2010, 06:56 PM~18435365
> *They're both Rollerz, right?
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> :0
> * That's why I always make it a point to drive it off the trailer and to where it's going to be displayed, unless the arena has rules against it. *
> 
> and you drove the lacc all the way from Yoakum to the Temple show with extended a arms and switches on 13s ...   :wow: i still remember that bro .. even i wouldnt have done that shit lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 29 2010, 06:56 PM~18435365
> *They're both Rollerz, right?
> *


thats what i was wondering at first...


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18435365
> *They're both Rollerz, right?
> *











:yes: :yes:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 29 2010, 05:56 PM~18435365
> *They're both Rollerz, right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Aug 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18437786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you beat me 2 it :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> *:0
> That's why I always make it a point to drive it off the trailer and to where it's going to be displayed, unless the arena has rules against it. *





> *and you drove the lacc all the way from Yoakum to the Temple show with extended a arms and switches on 13s ...      :wow:  i still remember that bro ..   even i wouldnt have done that shit lol
> *


*Already brotha, you know how I ROll. I just locked it up and hit the highway, that big body was floating down I35 doing 75-80 mph. :0 I would drive "Turn N Heads" to if it had a big enough gas tank. :biggrin:*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, RML3864, FunkytownRoller, streetseen.com
Chad, Jay what's good! :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Aug 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18437786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 29 2010, 11:52 PM~18438295
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :0 I guess not anymore


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## R.O. JuleZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18438305
> *:no:  :no:  :no: as of today!!!
> 
> :uh:
> ...


*GOING AGAINST THE GRAIN...............REALLY SUCKS *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. JuleZ_@Aug 30 2010, 01:10 AM~18438352
> *GOING AGAINST THE GRAIN...............REALLY SUCKS
> *


DEFFINITELY A :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 30 2010, 12:50 AM~18438001
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FPEREZII, RML3864, FunkytownRoller, streetseen.com
> Chad, Jay what's good! :wave:
> *


I find myself living on this site lately lol!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Well said FunkytownRoller!




SAROLLER......WHATS UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 30 2010, 06:19 AM~18439092
> *Well said FunkytownRoller!
> SAROLLER......WHATS UP HOMIE!!!
> *


going to the shop to put in work :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :drama:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, FunkytownRoller



WASSSUP MY :ninja: ...


LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, FunkytownRoller


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 30 2010, 10:16 AM~18439617
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, FunkytownRoller
> WASSSUP MY  :ninja: ...
> ...



:0 

you sneaked up on me! haha!

wats up road dawg!!!!

ready for friday!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18439624
> *:0
> 
> you sneaked up on me! haha!
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'> READY ISNT THE WORD...

SNEAKED UP HUH?




THEN IM THE :ninja: ......LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 30 2010, 10:18 AM~18439636
> * READY ISNT THE WORD...
> 
> SNEAKED UP HUH?
> ...





yes :ninja: :roflmao:

i'll be ready w/ my bags packed at 3:30!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 30 2010, 05:45 AM~18438994
> *I find myself living on this site lately lol!
> *


* Yeah it happens, but I tell you this....Lay It Low withdraw's are a bitch. * :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 AM~18439154
> *going to the shop to put in work :0
> *



nice! think I might have some deliveries for u. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FPEREZII, datdude-oc, A&mCustoms, *People's Choice,* PuertoRock_SS
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 03:16 PM~18384769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN KUSTOMS THAT'S HOW WE ROLL


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

LATE PIC :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

some one is illiterate :0


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 03:04 AM~18400429
> *DALLAS WEGO 2010
> 
> 
> ...


man if ur going to do it this is the way to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18394123
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :barf:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 30 2010, 03:30 PM~18442768
> *:burn:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Aug 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18442671
> *man if ur going to do it this is the way to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Aug 30 2010, 03:12 PM~18442671
> *man if ur going to do it this is the way to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, THUGG PASSION 2
:wave: What's good bRO!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 30 2010, 11:34 PM~18447563
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, THUGG PASSION 2
> :wave: What's good bRO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 30 2010, 02:30 PM~18442768
> *:burn:  :barf:
> *


*Hell 2 the Naw....X 1960*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2010, 05:00 PM~18414169
> *Rollin Malo came in first for Overall Car....the orange Regal came in 2nd...and Grape Crush from Low4Life came in 3rd....*


Congrads Brother Pido


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, BigTex, *streetseen.com*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2010, 12:09 PM~18450311
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, BigTex, streetseen.com
> 
> ...


What it do Miklo!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 31 2010, 11:13 AM~18450349
> *What it do Miklo!
> *


chillin... what are you up to? you NEED to come party with us in Vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2010, 12:28 PM~18450491
> *chillin... what are you up to?  you NEED to come party with us in Vegas... :biggrin:
> *


You'll have to party without me. I'll be in Vegas for SEMA.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Was there a Full Class for 60 Impalas n if there was who took 1st-3rd? Pics if possible..Thanks *


----------



## hatterr (May 8, 2010)

Wuz up Jay?


----------



## hatterr (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2010, 05:31 PM~18453749
> *mayne.......
> *


holddd up :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Was there a Full Class for 60 Impalas n if there was who took 1st-3rd? Pics if possible..Thanks *


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show. We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again. So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd. What do ya'll think I need some feed back. But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay! *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 10:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


 :thumbsup: good idea


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Aug 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18442671
> *man if ur going to do it this is the way to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S HOW WE ROLL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 1 2010, 10:09 AM~18459723
> *:thumbsup: good idea
> *


I second the motion.



GOOD IDEA.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes rings sound cool


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Good Idea....Definately different  *


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 1 2010, 12:07 PM~18460161
> *I second the motion.
> GOOD IDEA.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 1 2010, 09:09 AM~18459723
> *:thumbsup: good idea
> *


x2


----------



## untouchable-85 (Sep 2, 2010)

ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 08:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


you want me to pm you my ring size? :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 10:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


How about a baseball cap with their name on it :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!


*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/6th97.9Show.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - 6th Annual 97.9 The Beat Custom Car Show</a>
*




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 10:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


that's a  idea! :h5:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 2 2010, 07:59 AM~18468562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18468562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 09:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


What happens after you win muiltple rings :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 2 2010, 12:42 PM~18470914
> *What happens after you win muiltple rings :wow:
> *


you need to attend shows to win anything


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Sep 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18464826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ...CUS WE ALLL WANNA BE LIKE TIMMAY...LOL I DO WANT ONE THAT SAYS *CAR SHOW MOM* ...MAKE IT HAPPEN LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18473248
> *
> 
> :uh: ...CUS WE ALLL WANNA BE LIKE TIMMAY...LOL I DO WANT ONE THAT SAYS *CAR SHOW MOM*  ...MAKE IT HAPPEN    LOL
> *



:uh:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18473248
> *
> 
> :uh: ...CUS WE ALLL WANNA BE LIKE TIMMAY...LOL I DO WANT ONE THAT SAYS *CAR SHOW MOM*  ...MAKE IT HAPPEN    LOL
> *


LIDS ALLDAY EVERYDAY :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 1 2010, 08:24 AM~18459420
> *Ok all my WEGO/Los Magnificos peeps. I have a poll to take. So its about the time where I start searching for new and exciting ways to reward you for your win at our big show.  We do so many shows and I hate for you guys to end up with the same things over and over again.  So I was thinking about getting rings made, obviously they wont be "real" But i thought it would be a cool idea. They'll be like championship ring replica type things but custom made with the show info and in Gold silver and bronze for coordinating places, 1st 2nd 3rd.  What do ya'll think I need some feed back.  But don't give me ur ideas of other stuff I know how you guys get in here with a million opinions, just say yay or nay!
> *


:thumbsup: That would be cool. That's what USACi does for the winners of the sound offs for some shows.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Were my COWBOYS fans at :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i like the ring idea


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18482163
> *Were my COWBOYS fans at  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 3 2010, 09:23 PM~18482163
> *Were my COWBOYS fans at  :thumbsup:
> *


The same place your cowboys will be in January at home Watching football. Go EAGLES ( please don't hate because deep down u know we r better) :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18484825
> *The same place your cowboys will be in January at home Watching football. Go EAGLES ( please don't hate because deep down u know we r better) :biggrin:
> *


Looks like the 1 hatin is the eagles fan :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 4 2010, 08:39 AM~18484825
> *The same place your cowboys will be in January at home Watching football. Go EAGLES ( please don't hate because deep down u know we r better) :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18484825
> *The same place your cowboys will be in January at home Watching football. Go EAGLES ( please don't hate because deep down u know we r better) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *THATS TO FUNNY BROTHER!!!! DALLAS COWBOYS ALL THE WAY BRO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RFFR_@Sep 4 2010, 08:48 PM~18488240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS TO FUNNY BROTHER!!!! DALLAS COWBOYS ALL THE WAY BRO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


# 1 in my book :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 3 2010, 07:23 PM~18482163
> *Were my COWBOYS fans at  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: Cowgurls


:thumbsup: *LET'S GO REDSKINS!!!!! *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 4 2010, 06:39 AM~18484825
> *The same place your cowboys will be in January at home Watching football. Go EAGLES ( please don't hate because deep down u know we r better) :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks 4 McNabb :biggrin: *


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 8 2010, 03:12 PM~18516765
> *:thumbsdown: Cowgurls
> :thumbsup: LET'S GO REDSKINS!!!!!
> 
> ...


They can get whoever they want they still gonna loose!  
How bout them cowboys


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 8 2010, 03:19 PM~18516812
> *Thanks 4 McNabb :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget we whooped his ass last yr each and everytime we played


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 8 2010, 11:09 PM~18520739
> *Don't forget we whooped his ass last yr each and everytime we played
> *


too bad the eagles were'nt the team in the way of the playoofs. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Sep 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18538495
> *too bad the eagles were'nt the team in the way of the playoofs.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


2 many cowboy haters but it still ain't gonna keep us from gaetting a 6th ring :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 PM~18520739
> *Don't forget we whooped his ass last yr each and everytime we played
> *


*DALLAS COWBOYS ALL THE WAY!!!!! :yes: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 11 2010, 12:25 AM~18539311
> *2 many cowboy haters but it still ain't gonna keep us from gaetting a 6th ring :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


*Focus on winning a playoff game first...N wild card games don't count... You need that game to get n2 the playoffs...Tanya Romo has a way of choking on things **during pressure moments...* :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18520739
> *Don't forget we whooped his ass last yr each and everytime we played
> *


*That's the problem with that NFL Team in Dallas...They live in the past n don't know how to focus on the future...*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 PM~18520739
> *Don't forget we whooped his ass last yr each and everytime we played
> *


dude i didnt know you play :0 :cheesy: lol





dont get me wrong iam a cowboys fan like a muthafucka but in January when they win the superbowl its gonna be they won not we won :biggrin: cuz i didnt have shit to do wit it i just watched and drank some beer :thumbsup: just alot of people act like they out there on the field when they not :uh:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 4 2010, 01:36 AM~18484448
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



*Now back to this lowriding thing  *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont think it was Romo i think it was 71 Alex Barron but hey atleast the barbq and beer was good .. now back to work tomorrow


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 11 2010, 02:25 AM~18539311
> *2 many cowboy haters but it still ain't gonna keep us from gaetting a 6th ring :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only way they are going to the super bowl is if they buy tickets now.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 12 2010, 09:59 PM~18551257
> *Now back to this lowriding thing
> *


 hno: :loco: come on homie u saw how the game ended romo didnt choke he came thru but :dunno: i can take a loss and wont make excuses for it


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Sep 13 2010, 02:47 AM~18552969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: only way they are going to the super bowl is if they buy tickets now.
> *


since wen does the first game take you or leave u out of the superbowl :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 13 2010, 01:54 AM~18552982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :uh: Like I said earlier, Living in the past.... *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 13 2010, 01:48 AM~18552973
> *hno:  :loco: come on homie u saw how the game ended romo didnt choke he came thru but  :dunno: i can take a loss and wont make excuses for it
> *



*After almost how many interceptions?? Romo can be a good quarterback but you seen him in the beginning of that drive...It took him a lil bit to settle down n move the ball...If the Skins would have had CB's with better hands the game would have been over with about 90 seconds remaining..But it was a good game... See you n Dallas 4 the next one bruh... :biggrin: *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 12 2010, 10:59 PM~18551257
> *Now back to this lowriding thing
> *


On a positive note, Houston Texans kick Colts ass! It's so damn hard to stay away from everyone long enough to watch the game we have to DVR while working shows.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 13 2010, 01:19 PM~18555054
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
> :wave:
> *


Whut up Felix!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 11 2010, 01:25 AM~18539311
> *2 many cowboy haters but it still ain't gonna keep us from gaetting a 6th ring :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: 

when you get 1 i wanna see it and maybe i can get 1 too :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18560818
> *:uh:
> 
> when you get 1 i wanna see it and maybe i can get 1 too  :cheesy:
> *


HI 
WIGGY I MEAN MIGGY........ :wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18560886
> *HI
> WIGGY I MEAN MIGGY........ :wow:
> *


sup my nicca u buyin breakfast Sunday morning? see u at the show in Austin  and at pink monkey Sat night :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2010, 08:15 AM~18563407
> *sup my nicca u buyin breakfast Sunday morning? see u at the show in Austin   and at pink monkey Sat night  :cheesy:
> *


IF I CAN AFFORD IT....... :cheesy: AND WHEN WIFEY FALLS ASLEEP ILL SEE YOU AT PINKS........... :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 AM~18552982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Allll day!!!!! Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 8 2010, 04:12 PM~18516765
> *:thumbsdown: Cowgurls
> :thumbsup: LET'S GO REDSKINS!!!!!
> 
> ...


Redskins :thumbsdown: that's what it is 
Cowboys goin 2 take the win this Sunday over the texans its goin down n houston :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 21 2010, 08:58 AM~18620117
> *Redskins  :thumbsdown: that's what it is
> Cowboys goin 2 take the win this Sunday over the texans its goin down n houston  :biggrin:
> *


If you guys want it, you'll have to earn it. We're for real this year!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 21 2010, 10:05 AM~18620519
> *If you guys want it, you'll have to earn it. We're for real this year!
> *


*PREACH JAY! BEEN TELLING MY HOMIE THIS, BUT HE DONT LISTEN :biggrin: *


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 21 2010, 06:58 AM~18620117
> *Redskins  :thumbsdown: that's what it is
> Cowboys goin 2 take the win this Sunday over the texans its goin down n houston  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 21 2010, 10:05 AM~18620519
> *If you guys want it, you'll have to earn it. We're for real this year!
> *


you really think the texans really goin to win dont you well keep dreamin home boy


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18635249
> *PREACH JAY! BEEN TELLING MY HOMIE THIS, BUT HE DONT LISTEN :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 24 2010, 02:05 AM~18649294
> *you really think the texans really goin to win dont you well keep dreamin home boy
> *


Probably the same thing Cowboys fans said about the Bears and the Redskins. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 24 2010, 01:16 AM~18649351
> *Probably the same thing Cowboys fans said about the Bears and the Redskins. :biggrin:
> *


and when they played the Texans 4 weeks ago in the pre season


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 24 2010, 12:16 AM~18649351
> *Probably the same thing Cowboys fans said about the Bears and the Redskins. :biggrin:
> *


FO REAL GO BEARS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 24 2010, 07:57 AM~18650664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

NEXT SAT ......HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

ANOTHER WINNER FOR THE 97.9 THE BEAT CAR SHOW


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2010, 09:41 PM~19046477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

